# Knitting in church?



## Swig050 (Feb 20, 2014)

This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


Some may disagree with me but I think it's inappropriate. Your attention should be on the sermon, not your knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I'm with you!


----------



## One of His (Jan 10, 2015)

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

My mom was telling me that the ministers wife reads during church. And yes, knits.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I think we owe the Lord our hour in church on Sunday. The knitting will wait. A former pastor didn't like it when we brought our knitting to meetings and said so, and we didn't anymore. 
When the Lord calls her home, will she say, Wait, I have to finish this row?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not a religious person but I would say it is disrespectful not to give your attention while in church.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

We had minister that said "knit on Sunday pick it out with your nose on monday" and that was not in church


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Perhaps if they are a very busy person that may be the only free time they have. As long as they are listening to the sermon and joining in with the hymns what's the problem. The devil makes work for idle hands


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

My mom always said, "never start a project on Sunday because it will never come out right or you will never finish it"!


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think no longer than a church service is the knitting can wait till you get home. I don't think it's too much to ask that one devotes a little of their undivided attention to a little time for the Lord on His day. The devil may make work for idle hands but he also makes work for a mind being on something other than what it should be on.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Call me old fashioned, but I think it is rather rude.

Jenny x


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> My mom was telling me that the ministers wife reads during church. And yes, knits.


Perhaps she's as bored as his sermons are boring. lol


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't knit in church. But I have a friend that does and she said it is the only way that she can that she concentrate.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to be disrespectful, but I find I pay more, not less, attention when knitting. The part of my mind that runs off and daydreams, plans meals, shopping lists, etc. let's me listen and reflect on the sermon when I knit. Of course, must be simple no problem knitting so mind stays with pastor. Maybe others have less wayward minds. Mine is always running away with some other thing!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree, we owe God an hour of attention.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel it's MORE disrespectful to go to sleep while in church. Sleep is best at home!

If I don't have something in hand I will go to sleep. I deliberately left my new "android" device at home today because I didn't want to mess with the signing in every time I turned it on. I'm still with all y'all on LISTENING to the church service.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Perhaps God doesn't mind as long as we are there and believe in him. Who knows


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Very, very inappropriate, inconsiderate, and disrespectful...what next ?


----------



## Bettye Littlestitches (Jan 4, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with knitting during church service. I know I knit during church meetings and during church conferences as well as during other conferences. It doesn't keep me from hearing what is said or thinking about what is said but I admit that I take only easy mindless knitting projects on these outings because I don't want to have to think about my knitting. I don't start knitting projects in church. If I am in charge of the meeting I don't bother to bring my knitting because i will be fully involved in making sure the meeting goes according to the agenda. Would you rather this woman not go to church so she can stay home and finish her knitting project? I don't think so. Knitting and church are both therapeutic at times. I believe there is room for both in God's house. Maybe not all of the time but certainly some of the time its OK.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I see nothing at all wrong with knitting in church. You can knit and listen at the same time. What's rude about that?

I just went to a music festival and knitted the whole time it was going on. I could listen to the wonderful music, look up at the musicians on stage if I thought something interesting was happening and didn't think I was being rude at all.

Same thing with a preacher at church. Why not knit. Unless you have a pattern that takes lots and lots of concentration, you can both knit and enjoy the sermon.

If a preacher told me not to bring my knitting, I'd just go to another church where they weren't so strict in their thinking. Maybe another denomination, even.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

If she isn't disturbing anyone, who cares? We all pray differently. Perhaps her knitting was for charity, in which case what better place to knit than in the Lord's home? In any case, she showed up. I highly doubt God cares if her fingers are manipulating stitches or a prayer/hymn book. It's between the knitter and the Big Guy - no one else.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> I see nothing at all wrong with knitting in church. You can knit and listen at the same time. What's rude about that?
> 
> I just went to a music festival and knitted the whole time it was going on. I could listen to the wonderful music, look up at the musicians on stage if I thought something interesting was happening and didn't think I was being rude at all.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I think it is very sad that someone can't afford one hour a week devoted to God.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Or preacher keeps us busy finding the verses he's talking about. He jumps around like a fish out of water, lol. God love him.


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

I was at a Christian conference recently and found it distracting that several people knitted during the discussions and particularly distracting to hear needles during the prayers. 
They may have been knitting for charity but I did not like the distraction.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think it could be very distracting to a person sitting next to her - surely she could leave her knitting at home for one day a week.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Some of us may be talking to God while we knit. Perhaps knitting is our salvation in a turbulent world. Don't judge until you walk in other peoples shoes


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

*I would rather have knitting in church than texting, sleeping or discussing what the people are wearing.*


Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Putting in another perspective: Let's say, you are invited to the White House. Would you knit in the presence of the President? I don't think so! You would put on the best dress you have, the fanciest shoes, and would be super-respectful. Why some people think God deserves less?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I suppose to some knitting could be like using a rosary to count prayers for the people you love. Knitting can help some concentrate and keep their minds from wandering. Some people use their voices to praise their chosen version of god, some might choose their skills. 

And if you were really concentrating, you would not notice who was not. Whatya doing at church watching the other churchgoers and what they are doing? Perhaps she was knitting a prayer shawl, another recent addition to christian prayer rituals, it seems.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Haven't been to church in years, but I remember falling asleep a lot. Knitting would probably help me stay awake. The only thing that I would make sure is to be seated in the back. I know many people have opinions about what is proper behavior in church, and by sitting in the back, hopefully, I wouldn't draw attention to myself.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

But you would be there which is surely the main thing


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

nanma esther said:


> We had minister that said "knit on Sunday pick it out with your nose on monday" and that was not in church


I really don't understand this minister's remark .. does anybody else? lol


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I think it is disrespectful. i keep both knitting in the car in case I have to wait somewhere but I will not knit in a meeting or church. Think it says what you are there for is not worth your attention.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

No matter what else is going on - radio, television, music, conversation, cooking, watching the kids - if I knit I miss either part of what's going on or I mess up on my knitting. I am not a new knitter, but I am a plodder - a slow knitter - and I have to concentrate no matter whether it is a simple or a complex pattern. If I knitted at church - or anyplace where I wanted to know what's going on - I know I would miss out and probably PLUS make knitting mistakes that I'd have to fix later on when I finally found them in my work.
The other thing I worry about is giving the false impression that a person can concentrate or thoughtfully contemplate more than one thing at a time. This has nothing to do with scheduling work in an orderly fashion - so-called 'multi-tasking' - but has to do with simple focus and attention.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

If you are knitting a large piece of unpatterned and unshaped knitting, no concentration is required. Most serious knitters can knit with their eyes shut if they choose. For all you know, the knitter was praising her chosen god with every stitch, just as some use other people's words to pray, or sing hymns or fall on their faces.Some people offer up their work as a sacrifice to their god, some offer other precious things. Perhaps this woman chose knitting as her show of piety. Or perhaps she would rather knit than yawn or fall asleep. Some folk fall asleep in front of the television if they don't keep their hands busy. As for the president, I doubt anyone would get within a mile of him with any pointed sticks in their hand.

And does the bible not tell you to go in to your closet to pray? Would that be with or without a knitting project? And Robert Burns spent his time in church watching the louse on the neck of the woman in front of him, but he probably looked appropriately respectful to the rest of the congregation while he composed his poems on church time.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

janetj54 said:


> I don't knit in church. But I have a friend that does and she said it is the only way that she can that she concentrate.


I am the same way. My mind starts to wonder or I get tired and fall asleep which I think is worse. The knitting keeps my hands active and I try to work on a prayer shawl or donation item while at church. I can even interact and discuss subjects while knitting. So far because I participate and engage, people do not criticize me.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Matthew 7:1-3


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

laceweight said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but I find I pay more, not less, attention when knitting. The part of my mind that runs off and daydreams, plans meals, shopping lists, etc. let's me listen and reflect on the sermon when I knit. Of course, must be simple no problem knitting so mind stays with pastor. Maybe others have less wayward minds. Mine is always running away with some other thing!


We have had this discussion before and there are some people (like me) who concentrate on a speaker more when they are knitting or doodling or doing something with their hands. I knitted through the classes in law school that I could not take notes in and the professors did not consider it disrespectful. The problem with knitting in church is not with the knitter, but with the others who cannot keep their minds on the sermon and judge the knitters. By the way, everyone was encouraged to knit in church during WWII when they were so desperate for warm clothes for the troops. MN


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

when I had teenagers and we went to the Adventist church; my kids were constantly hitting me because I used to snore when I fell asleep in church......oh....I remember those days well.....

My new church now....never fall asleep.....he is so interesting I am attentive!


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

My great nieces in college have told me of students having notes from doctors stating that they have an attention deficit disorder and doing something such as knitting helps them concentrate better in class.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Judge not, lest ye be judged. 

If I want to knit in church, I'll knit in church. 

If you prefer to listen and not knit, that's your right and I won't judge you, so you don't judge me, please.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I've never heard of somebody knitting ...I have also sat through boring services, but respect is respect


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Susan Marie said:


> I agree, we owe God an hour of attention.


There is something about that phrase that 'we owe God' that worries me. I notice several people have used it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Matthew 7:1-3


Just what I was thinking!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> If she isn't disturbing anyone, who cares? We all pray differently. Perhaps her knitting was for charity, in which case what better place to knit than in the Lord's home? In any case, she showed up. I highly doubt God cares if her fingers are manipulating stitches or a prayer/hymn book. *It's between the knitter and the Big Guy - no one else.*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> I suppose to some knitting could be like using a rosary to count prayers for the people you love. Knitting can help some concentrate and keep their minds from wandering. Some people use their voices to praise their chosen version of god, some might choose their skills.
> 
> And if you were really concentrating, you would not notice who was not. *Whatya doing at church watching the other churchgoers and what they are doing?* Perhaps she was knitting a prayer shawl, another recent addition to christian prayer rituals, it seems.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

davidsgrandma said:


> I was at a Christian conference recently and found it distracting that several people knitted during the discussions and particularly distracting to hear needles during the prayers.
> They may have been knitting for charity but I did not like the distraction.


What was so distracting? Were they using metal needles? 
I'm not trying to be confrontational, it's just that knitting is usually pretty quiet.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

They made the effort to be in church. Could have stayed home and knitted in peace. I say bless those who knit and pray. I have brought my knitting to the Adoration Chapel.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.
> 
> If I want to knit in church, I'll knit in church.
> 
> If you prefer to listen and not knit, that's your right and I won't judge you, so you don't judge me, please.


I'm with you! While I have rarely knitted during services. I have knitted during bible study. I knit because it helps me with emotionall issues, stress and it makes difficult issues easier to sort out.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just what I was thinking!!! :thumbup:


I wonder how many know that reference or bothered to look it up.

All this talk about knitting in church makes me think I might have to go to church one Sunday just to see how many I could piss off by knitting in church. I could crochet because there would be no chance of needles clicking and disturbing Sunday naps. I would not care for a god so petty as to be offended. I think Jesus accepted people as they are.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just what I was thinking!!! :thumbup:


I wonder how many know that reference or bothered to look it up.

All this talk about knitting in church makes me think I might have to go to church one Sunday just to see how many I could piss off by knitting in church. I could crochet because there would be no chance of needles clicking and disturbing Sunday naps. I would not care for a god so petty as to be offended. I think Jesus accepted people as they are.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Sherryc said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.
> 
> If I want to knit in church, I'll knit in church.
> 
> If you prefer to listen and not knit, that's your right and I won't judge you, so you don't judge me, please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

I have never knitted during church. I have knitted as I was waiting on a program at Church to start. I have also knitted through a business meeting at church that did not involve me. I knit on a baby hat that does not involve counting or checking a pattern and that can be put away quickly. I would never knit during church.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.
> 
> If I want to knit in church, I'll knit in church.
> 
> If you prefer to listen and not knit, that's your right and I won't judge you, so you don't judge me, please.


First sentence matches one of the 3 verses cited. I think we can agree to disagree between the "sit and listen" and the "do something besides sleep" camps. I'm with the second party...because I don't think I can "LISTEN" while I'm sleeping.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


I am one of those folks ... If I sit, I knit, except in church. The only place I do not knit. I do, however knit on the drive to church (only when DH is doing the driving though)..in fact the needles are going before we are all the way out of the very short driveway (only a little longer than the car itself)...


----------



## annie817 (Feb 7, 2016)

Whatever happened to "judge not, lest you be judged"?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm glad that everyone has an opinion about whether or not to knit in church...but just remember...your opinion rules only you...not anyone else. I know plenty of people who go to church and don't knit or read but who also don't listen or participate.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

deemail said:


> I'm glad that everyone has an opinion about whether or not to knit in church...but just remember...your opinion rules only you...not anyone else. I know plenty of people who go to church and don't knit or read but who also don't listen or participate.


Very true


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Time & place for everything!


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I will give the Lord one hour of my undivided attention (lol I am a music minister... I have to pay attention to music... so like an hour and a half I attend two services one I sing at one I just sit and enjoy if I have the luxury of two services)


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> I will give the Lord one hour of my undivided attention (lol I am a music minister... I have to pay attention to music... so like an hour and a half I attend two services one I sing at one I just sit and enjoy if I have the luxury of two services)


 :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Time & place for everything!


 :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I am not judgmental. We all have the right to think for ourselves and to express our opinion. I know that the church is the House of the Lord, and I respect it.I am not going there to see what other ppl do, I don't sleep or let my mind stray, because I know I am in the presence of the Almighty God. If I am not conscious about it, I better stay home. I can not play with God. My opinion for myself, based on Ecclesiastes chapter 5, verse 1.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Not the tine or place.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

laceweight said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but I find I pay more, not less, attention when knitting. The part of my mind that runs off and daydreams, plans meals, shopping lists, etc. let's me listen and reflect on the sermon when I knit. Of course, must be simple no problem knitting so mind stays with pastor. Maybe others have less wayward minds. Mine is always running away with some other thing!


I too find I focus more on what is being said when I'm knitting something simple. Otherwise my mind wanders all over place. I also remember more of what was said.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think knitting in church is appropriate either.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree that one should devote that time to our Lord - listening to the sermon with undivided attention.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sneyom said:


> Perhaps if they are a very busy person that may be the only free time they have. As long as they are listening to the sermon and joining in with the hymns what's the problem. The devil makes work for idle hands


I think if a person is too busy to give one hour to God, then that person is TOO busy. Time for a readjustment in thinking.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> I will give the Lord one hour of my undivided attention (lol I am a music minister... I have to pay attention to music... so like an hour and a half I attend two services one I sing at one I just sit and enjoy if I have the luxury of two services)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree. Church is not the place to be knitting.


----------



## Debrob22 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have to disagree with everyone on this. I can concentrate much better if I'm knitting. I also use my church time to knit prayer shawls.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

PatchesPatches said:


> Perhaps she's as bored as his sermons are boring. lol


You said lol...but I agree....I quit going to church because I was bored to tears....how many times do I need to listen to the same thing??? Maybe knitting is makes it so she can continue to go.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

annacovasa said:


> Putting in another perspective: Let's say, you are invited to the White House. Would you knit in the presence of the President? I don't think so! You would put on the best dress you have, the fanciest shoes, and would be super-respectful. Why some people think God deserves less?


Going to the White House once in a life time cannot be compared to going to the same pew, week after week. If it was the first time to that church, you probably wouldn't take knitting because there are so many things to learn.

Having said that, I haven't taken knitting to church, just didn't agree with comparison


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> Perhaps she's as bored as his sermons are boring. lol


Then why go???


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Matthew 7:1-3


YES!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

That would never happen in the Catholic Church. Even if one was able to knit or read a book during Mass, They would be unable to physically do it. We have to constantly kneel, then stand, then sit, over and over, all the time, while praying, singing, or listening to the priest, or else we are walking to and from the alter to receive Communion.etc. We are always doing something. Just preschool children and toddlers bring little books to Mass to keep quiet. It is knowing what is appropriate behavior. it is called good manners and common sense. I only am talking about behavior in the Catholic church; I don't know what is or is not acceptable at other church services. That might be ok in some other churches.
I don't know what other church religions do, as I have never attended another service in another religion, but that would be totally unacceptable in the Catholic church. Possibly, other church services where people can knit and read during the service are more casual like a meeting place and not a service.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


Amen!


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I think it is very rude


----------



## gramklm (Sep 8, 2011)

I also agree- a church service is no place to knit. God deserves our full attention.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I too think this is not the place to knit :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


Oh no! Disrespectful


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just what I was thinking!!! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have knitted in church before, not during the sermon itself but during the music portion of the service. I knitted to the beat of the music, and no one looked at me funny while I did it.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

As children we were never allowed to knit or sew on Sundays. Never did understand why.
Also, we weren't allowed to play with a ball outside. We were allowed to play outside, just not with a ball.

I am afraid that I am of the opinion that it is rude to knit in meetings, not just church, but any meetings. A person's whole attention should be given to the matter in hand. However mindless the knitting is, it is a distraction both for the knitter and those around them. The continuous movement of hands can cause problems for a lot of people who have certain medical conditions.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but I find I pay more, not less, attention when knitting. The part of my mind that runs off and daydreams, plans meals, shopping lists, etc. let's me listen and reflect on the sermon when I knit. Of course, must be simple no problem knitting so mind stays with pastor. Maybe others have less wayward minds. Mine is always running away with some other thing!


Amen!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

In Church i do not knit, it is the Lord time and i enjoy the services...


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

You are of course quite right but try our priest's sermons - you need something to keep you awake for what feels like hours of niederbayerisch which as I speak Hochdeutsch I fail to understand a word. Most people take his sermons as a chance to nap.......


pfoley said:


> That would never happen in the Catholic Church. Even if one was able to knit or read a book during Mass, They would be unable to physically do it. We have to constantly kneel, then stand, then sit, over and over, all the time, while praying, singing, or listening to the priest, or else we are walking to and from the alter to receive Communion.etc. We are always doing something. Just preschool children and toddlers bring little books to Mass to keep quiet. It is knowing what is appropriate behavior. it is called good manners and common sense. I only am talking about behavior in the Catholic church; I don't know what is or is not acceptable at other church services. That might be ok in some other churches.
> I don't know what other church religions do, as I have never attended another service in another religion, but that would be totally unacceptable in the Catholic church. Possibly, other church services where people can knit and read during the service are more casual like a meeting place and not a service.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

zebe said:


> I too find I focus more on what is being said when I'm knitting something simple. Otherwise my mind wanders all over place. I also remember more of what was said.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

My Dad would fall asleep in church every time he went. His work schedule was 4pm to midnight and he just couldn't seem to stay awake on Sunday morning. Someone said something go him about it and that was the last straw. He never went back to church again. He preferred to watch Billy Graham on tv.


----------



## sandy48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I knit in church every Sunday. I sit in the back, alone and disturb no one. I take mindless knitting, so my hands are busy but my attention is totally focused on the service. Without knitting, my mind is everywhere but on the service: grocery lists, to-do lists, etc. My minister is fine with it. Knitting allows me to focus on the sermon.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

We attend an Anglican (Church of England) in the UK.

The only time we have boring sermons is if we have a visiting preacher.
Our vicar and assistant priest say 'If it can't be said in ten minutes it isn't worth saying.'
So many preachers just keep re-iterating what they have already said.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I think it is very sad that someone can't afford one hour a week devoted to God.


God has my attention and devotion 24/7, except when I am sleeping.
He knows how passionate I am about my charity knitting.
Our new pastor is not as supportive of knitting/crocheting as our former one was. So, I don't bring it to the service anymore.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I think it is disrespectful as well.


----------



## Rosie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I think it's extremely rude and disrespectful. Fairly typical sign of the times though. Thankfully neither of my daughters would do this and both say that I brought them up with better manners.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I would not knit in church, I would find it distracting to myself and to the people around me.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

I knit only on my prayer shawls (and knitting is better than sleeping or checking your smart phone.)


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

She wasn't Catholic or prebyterian as you have to stand up and sit down so often


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with you. You explained it perfectly. I make near constant eye contact with the pastors and I can concentrate much better while knitting. (I bring very simple things where counting isn't needed and I use bamboo needles.)
I also retain what was said for longer. 
If people have calm minds they simply don't understand.


----------



## justme34 (Jan 24, 2016)

Why are we criticizing a fellow worshipper??? Is that why we go to church??? She knits, others criticize??? Wonder what God thinks?? Some sleep, hmm!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> If she isn't disturbing anyone, who cares? We all pray differently. Perhaps her knitting was for charity, in which case what better place to knit than in the Lord's home? In any case, she showed up. I highly doubt God cares if her fingers are manipulating stitches or a prayer/hymn book. It's between the knitter and the Big Guy - no one else.


I'm with you. A woman in our church who is a very fast knitter, goes to the early service, when attendance is quite low, sits in the back row and knits hundreds of hats for charity. She bothers no one and our minister commends her -- she can listen and knit at the same time. And it can be argued that knitting is a form of prayer, especially when it is a charity item. Think prayer shawls.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I asked my pastor about this, after reading this post. He said he wouldn't have an issue with it, as he does with cell phones. They create a mental distraction. He did say some (pastors a/o congregants) might have a problem with it, and require an extra biblical law to be imposed. I love that man!


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my...I see we're studying from the book of Judges today.


----------



## sandy48 (Sep 18, 2011)

justme34 said:


> Why are we criticizing a fellow worshipper??? Is that why we go to church??? She knits, others criticize??? Wonder what God thinks?? Some sleep, hmm!!!


Spot on!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Love it Jessica Jean!


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

Where I live (small village in Sicily), I have been chastised for kitting outside my home on a Sunday afternoon.
Years ago my mother was aghast when she saw females in church with slacks on...and then said "at least they are here in church"! Let God be praised in whatever style/method you choose. And let me knit on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a really hard time sitting in church and focusing on the lesson if I don't have something to keep my hands occupied. I solved this problem by bringing a notebook and taking notes during the lesson. It helps me concentrate and I often refer back to my notes when trying to refresh my memory about what was said about a particular topic.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I have never seen anyone knit or crochet. It seems disrespectful to me as though you need to bring along entertainment. Would you bring along a video game or refreshments? I guess the truth is , it is not my place to decide for anyone one else but between you and God. I just personally feel I want to honor God by letting him be my sole focus for a special time in His house.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


AMEN to that!!! :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

crafterwantabe wrote:
My mom was telling me that the ministers wife reads during church. And yes, knits.

PatchesPatches wrote:
Perhaps she's as bored as his sermons are boring. lol

Ernai wrote:
Then why go???

I guess she goes because she has to .. she's the pastor's wife.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Our pastor's English is not good at all. Most of the time I zone out at sermon time. I am mentally somewhere else, unfortunately for that part of the service. I still enjoy the rest of the service though, the hymns, etc. and being with the other parishoners. I will keep trying.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I do not have to ask that "It is very disrespectful whether we are religious or not." The minister's wife should be kicked out of church and sent to do community service.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps this is a question to be brought up to the pastor, minister of the church regarding the etiquette..if everyone decided to do his or her thing would there be an audience to hear the speaker?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps this is a question to be brought up to the pastor, minister of the church regarding the etiquette..if everyone decided to do his or her thing would there be an audience to hear the speaker?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

its like my grand parents would never sew on a sunday .only cook the dinner & that had to be prepared [veg] on a saturday


nanma esther said:


> We had minister that said "knit on Sunday pick it out with your nose on monday" and that was not in church


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I always let my young children lay on the floor at my feet and color during the church sermons. However, I think that adults should exhibit some respect by giving their undivided attention during the sermon.

You can knit and listen at the same time but, for myself, I would give my full attention to the minister.


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

I find it to be very disrespectful . We should be in church listening to Gods word. Period.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

My husband is a pastor and he thinks knitting in church is fine. He is well aware that I can concentrate better when I'm knitting. I would not knit a complicated pattern but plain knitting is fine. It calms my mind and helps me concentrate. If I am going to watch a favorite TV show I knit through it and get more from it than if I had sat idly and tried to focus. It's the same in church. I think there are many people who need something to help them focus. The only reason I rarely knit in church is because there are so many people who feel only what they approve of is right and they are harshly judgmental of any one who may disagree of be different.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree completely. 
Slightly OT but germaine is I've noticed that at home, if I'm knitting with a tv show on, looking at my work versus the television, I pick up on things I had never noticed before in the dialogue - even when they're reruns that I've seen 3 or 4 times before. 
Bottom line: It helps me focus better.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I agree!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

We used to have an associate minister who would go outside half way thru the service to grab a smoke. Talk about rude! And a lousy example to set for others in the service....


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I believe that this is between the individual and their God. No one else. To each their own. Just my opinion. She could be doing something worse. Live and Let Live.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Matthew 7:1-3


I think this is so true , thank you for reminding all of us ❤❤❤
Our Church has a large congregation it is a very lively and loving environment,
If I would notice anyone knitting I would welcome this as an opportunity to get into a conversation with that person and be interested in the project.
What would JESUS do ? HE would be very WELCOMING !
Church should not be on Sunday only ,but extent to the rest of our week aswell , so lets PRAISE HIM with everything we do.,Ose


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

We used to have a lady whose ride always brought her to church way early so she would crochet until the service started. Then put it away.
Knitting/crocheting during the service, I think is disrespectful.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

It is giving my full attention. More so than if I don't knit. I don't stare at my knitting - I could do that in my sleep. Purling is really easy to not watch while doing. It also helps me retain longer what he/she says.
What bothers me is how the Bible is being altered and so many denoms are being watered down. But that's a whole other topic.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it's disrespectful.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Sneyom said:


> Some of us may be talking to God while we knit. Perhaps knitting is our salvation in a turbulent world. Don't judge until you walk in other peoples shoes


Totally agree, I am sure God will do a very good job of judging if and when the time comes without help from us down here. I think the important factor is that she attends church.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I couldn't do it. Just seems disrespectful to me


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally I do not think that church is the place to knit, at least during the service. But they are there attending and I think that is good.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I was always told "the devil makes work for idle hands" not much chance with that lady LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I'm with you, :roll:


----------



## SaraL (Feb 8, 2016)

I occasionally knit during Sunday services. That one hour is not the only time my attention is on God. Many see knitting as a spiritual practice and meditation. We have a Yarns from the Heart group and create care shawls, baby blankets and hats and lap blankets for members, homeless and immigrants. Knitting blessings into the articles is an outreach I am able to do better than some of the other activities the church is involved in. If someone knitting by you is distracting, it sounds like you do have a problem with concentrating during that one hour. Maybe there are other seats to move to.&#128591;


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

crafterwantabe said:


> My mom was telling me that the ministers wife reads during church. And yes, knits.


If this is how she treats him during his sermon, I wonder how she treats him at home.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


OK, my minister is a knitter and leads our prayer shawl ministry. There has been times that she has requested the knitters in our group to bring our knitting to church and knit openly during the service. I think she wants us to do this to encourage others to join our group. We knit scarfs and hats for the homeless and baby blankets for young single mothers. Although we don't knit during service on a regular basis, I see nothing wrong if it is a comfort to the knitter.


----------



## chalupa (Mar 2, 2013)

Carol J. said:


> I think we owe the Lord our hour in church on Sunday. The knitting will wait. A former pastor didn't like it when we brought our knitting to meetings and said so, and we didn't anymore.
> When the Lord calls her home, will she say, Wait, I have to finish this row?


 :-D


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I feel that my God is an understanding, benevolent God and He understands that I need to keep my hands busy while listening to a preacher preach a sermon that I've probably heard a dozen times. I know He understands and looks down on me fondly as I knit away. At least I'm in church!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it's disrespectful to knit in Church during a service, Now if you want to be there alone and knit that it's a dtfferent story..


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I don't go to church. Everyone is making a judgement about what someone else is doing! Where is it written Thou Shalt Not Knit in Church?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

A boring preacher is rude too . I have never heard of knitting in church ,I think I would laugh if I saw that .


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I would find it distracting to be sitting near her and that would shift my focus from the service.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Gini_knits said:


> My mom always said, "never start a project on Sunday because it will never come out right or you will never finish it"!


Could it be possible that anyone actually believes that? 
It's just a superstition, really.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

it is distracting to me when someone around me is knitting or moving their hands in activity while at worship. For that reason, I would not want to engage in any activity that disrupts someones worship.

While I can knit and watch TV at the same time, I miss most of the show.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I have to agree we don't even knit our prayer shawls during the service. too me it would be very disrespectfull to the pastor. Besides we are Methodist and we are up and down far too often singing to ever think about knitting lols


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

We had a special friend who was diagnosed with cancer. We knitted her a prayer shawl during church and passed it around so everyone had a row or two knitted. She loved this when we told her how it was made. She survived and loves her shawl with all the prayers and praises given on a Sunday.


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

We had a special friend who was diagnosed with cancer. We knitted her a prayer shawl during church and passed it around so everyone had a row or two knitted. She loved this when we told her how it was made. She survived and loves her shawl with all the prayers and praises given on a Sunday.


----------



## onieh (May 30, 2013)

How about people on their smart phones?


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know in which church denomination it happened? I never in my life saw or heard of such a thing and I lived in different countries. It is absurd and no one said something to her? Sometimes in my church we hear a cell phone ring that also is disturbing other parishioners.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Sneyom said:


> Perhaps if they are a very busy person that may be the only free time they have. As long as they are listening to the sermon and joining in with the hymns what's the problem. The devil makes work for idle hands


Oh good grief no. NO KNITTING IN CHURCH. Like the others say, the Lord deserves our full attention. It's only an hour or so.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bettye Littlestitches said:


> I see nothing wrong with knitting during church service. I know I knit during church meetings and during church conferences as well as during other conferences. It doesn't keep me from hearing what is said or thinking about what is said but I admit that I take only easy mindless knitting projects on these outings because I don't want to have to think about my knitting. I don't start knitting projects in church. If I am in charge of the meeting I don't bother to bring my knitting because i will be fully involved in making sure the meeting goes according to the agenda. Would you rather this woman not go to church so she can stay home and finish her knitting project? I don't think so. Knitting and church are both therapeutic at times. I believe there is room for both in God's house. Maybe not all of the time but certainly some of the time its OK.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> OK, my minister is a knitter and leads our prayer shawl ministry. There has been times that she has requested the knitters in our group to bring our knitting to church and knit openly during the service. I think she wants us to do this to encourage others to join our group. We knit scarfs and hats for the homeless and baby blankets for young single mothers. Although we don't knit during service on a regular basis, I see nothing wrong if it is a comfort to the knitter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

In school they have children draw or color while they are speaking. My grandson has a hard time with just sitting there and looking at his teacher but if you let him draw he can tell you word for word what she said and he is an A & B student. And he could tell you about it a couple of days after that too! They retain more information when the right brain is doing something. The lady that was knitting could probably tell you word for word what the minister said. Remember the Lord made us so each has an unique personality and where is it in the bible that it says you have to just sit there and do nothing. He wants you there no matter what you are doing!

I truly believe that we need to be more understanding with everyone. This world has gotten so that everything is moving so fast that sometimes when we see something that is unusual we tend to be critical of it when we don't understand it. 

Thank you for listening.


----------



## daughtergarten (Jan 30, 2014)

I asked my pastor if he minded if I knit during the worship service, as I find that I have trouble sitting still. He was absolutely fine with it, so I bring something with just stockinette or ribbing which I can work without looking. For me, mindless knitting helps me concentrate and listen. I don't knit during prayers or singing.

Our worship service is most likely more casual than most.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

P


PatchesPatches said:


> crafterwantabe wrote:
> My mom was telling me that the ministers wife reads during church. And yes, knits.
> 
> PatchesPatches wrote:
> ...


As the daughter of a minister, I can tell that the pastor's wife has probably already heard the sermon several times.

I see nothing wrong with knitting during church. I would sit in the back spand use bamboo needles so as not to be a distraction to anyone.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

P


PatchesPatches said:


> crafterwantabe wrote:
> My mom was telling me that the ministers wife reads during church. And yes, knits.
> 
> PatchesPatches wrote:
> ...


As the daughter of a minister, I can tell that the pastor's wife has probably already heard the sermon several times.

I see nothing wrong with knitting during church. I would sit in the back spand use bamboo needles so as not to be a distraction to anyone.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


I went to son-in-law's church on Easter...they had an "Easter egg" hunt outside (during service) for the children. I've seen xmas trees, breakfast with Santa, flags, graven images, etc in churches so knitting might be less offensive to God than these pagan-worship distractions.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

msusanc said:


> I'm with you. A woman in our church who is a very fast knitter, goes to the early service, when attendance is quite low, sits in the back row and knits hundreds of hats for charity. She bothers no one and our minister commends her -- she can listen and knit at the same time. And it can be argued that knitting is a form of prayer, especially when it is a charity item. Think prayer shawls.


 :thumbup: 
I need to keep occupied while at church, knitting is one thing that helps. I am Catholic and we do move some but not enough to keep my mind at ease. I am not being disrespectful nor inattentive. The crowds of people around me, close to me make me very anxious. Knitting makes it so that I can cope, and listen. Should I not go to church because of my anxiety and panic attacks? Am I to stay home and not attend? I sit at the very back so as not to disturb anyone. How is that wrong?


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I think it is rather rude.
> 
> Jenny x


I agree.


----------



## daughtergarten (Jan 30, 2014)

I understand completely that some people object to knitting in church out of respect/reverence. Of course, a relationship with the Lord warrants daily visits as well as the time spent in corporate worship 

It is definitely a consideration that those around you should not be distracted or offended.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

If the pattern is simple, I can better concentrate on what's being said if my hands are busy. However I would not knit in church because of criticism I would receive. And a better reason not to knit in church is a more thoughtful one. It would distract others from the sermon. (Why are you watching me instead of the minister?) I would also not want to give people to sin by being overly critical about something which is really between me and God.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

At least she was in church. It's nice to hear of a young person in church. She might be like me and need to keep her mind busy while she listens otherwise she would might be dozing off.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree it is rude and the other thing is drinking coffee, etc. We have a wonderful fellowship with all kinds of foods right after an hour of church but some just can't wait. They have to have their coffee and then the usher have to clean up the cups left around. The ministers comment is well it gets them here. I don't agree.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

that is nice we knit ours and then the pastor brings them all up to the alter and we all pray over them before she gives them out.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I will give the Jewish point of view. Although I love knitting, the synagogue is a place for reflection, listening and praying. Not only is it a distraction to the knitter, what about the people around her. If her knitting bothered you, it probably bothered everyone else around her. Just do not think it is appropriate in a place of prayer whatever the religion.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of us pay better attention with a mindless knit at hand. Also, I will recall better what I have heard when knitting later as the knitting reminds me.


----------



## JackieP1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Folks may have real issues with sitting or being with other people or just being out; nerves are funny "animals" and church is one place judgement needs to be left outside.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I would have no qualms about knitting BEFORE the service started. I think it is disrespectful of those who worship for me to knit during service. Just my opinion - worth as much as anyone else's and not a penny more.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, My Grandmother used to say that as well, nothing was done on Sunday but going to church and preparing and eating meals. {quote=nanma esther]We had minister that said "knit on Sunday pick it out with your nose on monday" and that was not in church[/quote]


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree that there should be no knitting during a church service, but not about the lack of attention. I have always found it easier to pay attention and absorb things at meetings while knitting. The act of knitting keeps my mind from wandering away from the speaker.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

I knit in Church,because, even though I'm interested in the sermon,I often fall asleep when I sit . It's embarrassing! I cleared it with the preacher, and was okay,in fact he said knitting is said to improve consentration . By the way,I'm /87 yrs old. Didn't have this problem when younger. Idont feel any disrespect.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

While this has already generated a lot of replies, I'll add one more: My husband and I are both ministers (retired), in different faith traditions, and we have never had to deal with this situation. Worship is a shared experience, not just between the individual and God, but also with the others who have come to pray. Knitting during worship is distracting to others. 

While services should be inclusive, it is impossible to meet the specialized needs of every single worshipper in the space of an hour, and outside of something like a special "Prayer Shawl Sunday" knitting during a service is inappropriate. 

Persons with special needs may want to take shared worship in small doses--perhaps staying for only part of the service, or leaving for a bit to walk around outside the worship area. For those without special considerations, knitting during worship conveys the idea that what is happening around them isn't a priority. 

For those who feel knitting during worship is their only option, televised services (everything from Catholic Mass to snake handlers)are available on television. Many congregations put their services online for members--and deacons, elders, special minister of the Eucharist, etc. can provide home communion when it is necessary.


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

Knitting helps me concentrate, but it also helps me to ponder some of the points that I need to work on, to face difficulties and my stubbornnesses. Knitting during the service is encouraged at my church. We probably have 10-12 knitters each week (out of 50-60). Nobody has fainted, the work proceeds without catching fire,and lightening has not struck (intended as weak humor). I might feel a bit uncomfortable going to a church that has such strict rules about my relationship to God, but you are always welcome to come to my church and knit with me while we learn what is right and good.


----------



## onieh (May 30, 2013)

Hi I'm 82 but I was thought to sit still and listen. Now days the kids are not thought to sit still and listen.
The times have changed so much. And another thing when the
same kids was to go to the bath room. We were told to go before church. If they have a problem sit in the back of the church.
Sorry I guess I am a crab this morning.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That is disrespectful. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Erikalynnie said:


> Oh my...I see we're studying from the book of Judges today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Seriously! Judge not. I am the daughter of a minister and I no longer attend church. That does not mean I do not have faith. I try to live each day by the word, not just on Sunday mornings sitting in a pew. It is not our place to judge, but somehow organized religion seems to encourage it.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

cathy73 said:


> My husband is a pastor and he thinks knitting in church is fine. He is well aware that I can concentrate better when I'm knitting. I would not knit a complicated pattern but plain knitting is fine. It calms my mind and helps me concentrate. If I am going to watch a favorite TV show I knit through it and get more from it than if I had sat idly and tried to focus. It's the same in church. I think there are many people who need something to help them focus. The only reason I rarely knit in church is because there are so many people who feel only what they approve of is right and they are harshly judgmental of any one who may disagree of be different.


My husband is also a minister and he has no problem with knitting during church. I would love to be able to do this, but have been judged by far too many good Christians to do it again. They have apparently forgotten Matt 7. So sad, yet they never seem to judge the sleepers, the doodlers or the phone checkers! How is that?


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

I knit in church every Sunday, it helps me stay focused on the sermon. If I don't knit on a Sunday, people are telling me they miss watching my hands, it's like prayer beads. I don't ever knit anything for which I need to refer to a pattern, whatever I'm doing has to already be in my head, so there are no additional distractions. We have had 2 pastors since I started going there, and both say do not believe that the way in which I go about it, is disrespectful. In fact, they think that the results of my hands honor God, when I donate hats, scarves or prayer shawls that I've made. I also knit through meetings at work, where I don't need to take notes or present. I think it's also a function of the rigidity of the church/service. Being in the Pacific NW, we a somewhat informal vs. the East Coast where I grew up.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Lord died for us on the cross. I thinks anyone could spare 1 ho out of the week to thank him :roll:


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

andietom said:


> While this has already generated a lot of replies, I'll add one more: My husband and I are both ministers (retired), in different faith traditions, and we have never had to deal with this situation. Worship is a shared experience, not just between the individual and God, but also with the others who have come to pray. Knitting during worship is distracting to others.
> 
> While services should be inclusive, it is impossible to meet the specialized needs of every single worshipper in the space of an hour, and outside of something like a special "Prayer Shawl Sunday" knitting during a service is inappropriate.
> 
> ...


All good ideas. However, televised services are not the same as being in a place of worship. Leaving during a service is not acceptable either and disruptive to those around you, Work hours kept me from being to attend services for several years. Now I can attend but I have special considerations. I have noticed that it disturbs people even in the back, although why sleeping is tolerated is beyond me, so I have decided to stop attending. I will spend some time every Sunday not in front of the television but out in nature praying. That I can do


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

One thought that has always stayed with me:

You may be the only Bible some people read.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am with you on this one.


countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

AMEN!


countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Amen again!


Sally15 said:


> The Lord died for us on the cross. I thinks anyone could spare 1 ho out of the week to thank him :roll:


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Personally I think rather in church, knitting than not in church at all.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I DEFINITELY AGREE.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

faigiezipper said:


> Well, I will give the Jewish point of view. Although I love knitting, the synagogue is a place for reflection, listening and praying. Not only is it a distraction to the knitter, what about the people around her. If her knitting bothered you, it probably bothered everyone else around her. Just do not think it is appropriate in a place of prayer whatever the religion.


Here, Here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omama (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. The Lord deserves our attention.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Very interesting topic! 
I've never seen anyone knit in church either here in the UK or overseas.
Interestingly just a few days ago there was a wonderful programme on UK Radio 4 - an author of a book about knitting for men who were fighting in wars was being interviewed. Didn't catch all of the programme so no names or titles. 
It was most interesting but one thing did make me take notice - that during WW1 women all over the UK were knitting for those fighting at the front. The Archbishop of Canterbury had given special dispensation for women to knit in church on Sundays so as many items as possible could be sent out to troops.
This is the first time I'd heard of knitting in church!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry...knitting in church is just plain rude. As stated in several previous posts, an hour of your time for God does not include working on hobbies. What if God worked on his hobbies when we prayed to him? I should think we would all show respect and give our undivided attention. JMHO.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

sdftrace said:


> Very interesting topic!
> I've never seen anyone knit in church either here in the UK or overseas.
> Interestingly just a few days ago there was a wonderful programme on UK Radio 4 - an author of a book about knitting for men who were fighting in wars was being interviewed. Didn't catch all of the programme so no names or titles.
> It was most interesting but one thing did make me take notice - that during WW1 women all over the UK were knitting for those fighting at the front. The Archbishop of Canterbury had given special dispensation for women to knit in church on Sundays so as many items as possible could be sent out to troops.
> This is the first time I'd heard of knitting in church!


Interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

The person was in church, which is probably the most important piece of the equation. I suppose it may help her to meditate, much like praying the rosary. I might only suggest she choose to sit in the back where she will be less likely to distract other members of the congregation with the repetitive motions.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Idle hands are the devil's playground


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> Seriously! Judge not. I am the daughter of a minister and I no longer attend church. That does not mean I do not have faith. I try to live each day by the word, not just on Sunday mornings sitting in a pew. It is not our place to judge, but somehow organized religion seems to encourage it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> The person was in church, which is probably the most important piece of the equation. I suppose it may help her to meditate, much like praying the rosary. I might only suggest she choose to sit in the back where she will be less likely to distract other members of the congregation with the repetitive motions.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Rosie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Exactly manners are needed. Well put.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

It looks like I'm in the minority and find nothing wrong with knitting (or crocheting) in church. Personally, I find the quiet repetition of creating the stitches to be very good for my ability to concentrate on the pastor's message and allow the Holy Spirit to speak quietly to my spirit.

I served as a pianist and organist (among other things) for many years and one of the churches I served many years ago has an annual reunion. Someone always remembers fondly that during the sermon, I sat behind the grand piano and they knew all was well when they could see a strand of yarn travelling up from my bag on the floor. I also crocheted many, many granny squares during conferences, board and committee meetings as well as church services.

"Idle hands are the devils are the devil's workshop."


----------



## Rosie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well you could say that the sleepers and those fiddling with phones even haven't planned their action rather than fallen into bad behaviour. Someone knitting has taken the wool, needles and possibly pattern with them knowing that their behaviour can be seen as rude and/or distracting to others.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree.



knittingcanuk said:


> Some may disagree with me but I think it's inappropriate. Your attention should be on the sermon, not your knitting.


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

Any activity that takes your mind away from the service is rude to the people around you and disrespectful to the Lord. Some people say "At least they are attending" but if your mind is somewhere else, your body is just taking up space. I feel the same way about sending and receiving emails.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

So? People used to knit through everything- it's not like using a cellphone, it's almost a Zen thing- that people do while listening. Women would meet up for coffee or what have you, or at dinners, and bring their knitting with them. I do not consider it disrespectful or distracting, even before I knitted.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> It looks like I'm in the minority and find nothing wrong with knitting (or crocheting) in church. Personally, I find the quiet repetition of creating the stitches to be very good for my ability to concentrate on the pastor's message and allow the Holy Spirit to speak quietly to my spirit.
> 
> I served as a pianist and organist (among other things) for many years and one of the churches I served many years ago has an annual reunion. Someone always remembers fondly that during the sermon, I sat behind the grand piano and they knew all was well when they could see a strand of yarn travelling up from my bag on the floor. I also crocheted many, many granny squares during conferences, board and committee meetings as well as church services.
> 
> "Idle hands are the devils are the devil's workshop."


I have to agree with you. Knitting is not at ALL "disrespectful to the Lord" as myself a Christian, and even before I took up knitting, I would not have thought it distracting, it is not like texting or talking to someone else. As I commented earlier, women used to bring their knitting with them when meeting with other women and would knit while they talked, even at company dinners. This has gone on since time immemorial. It is not disrespectful, and I think people are mistaken when they consider it as such.


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

My girlfriend, who doesn't knit and dislikes knitted items, says I am rude because I knit when we get together for visits. In fact, she's decided she won't visit if I knit.....


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

kristinacavaz said:


> So? People used to knit through everything- it's not like using a cellphone, it's almost a Zen thing- that people do while listening."
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

If the Lord didn't want us to knit and crochet he wouldn't have given us yarn. I think folks should stop judging others. As long as no one is hurt, what does it matter?


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

If it helps you to concentrate, I recant. I just get so tired of people thinking of church as a geographical location rater that a spiritual destination. Now I'll step down from the pulpit.


----------



## teddy3656 (Nov 20, 2011)

If I Had to sit next to a person knitting beside me,in front of me or behind me in church I would definitely have several words to say to that person. How rude and disrespectful. Any place but church .PLEASE. There is enough other things in church to distract. Can you imagine clicking needles?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but I find I pay more, not less, attention when knitting. The part of my mind that runs off and daydreams, plans meals, shopping lists, etc. let's me listen and reflect on the sermon when I knit. Of course, must be simple no problem knitting so mind stays with pastor. Maybe others have less wayward minds. Mine is always running away with some other thing!


I have seen many present your point of view on prior discussions of this issue. Human beings continue to try to force everyone into the same mold, don't they? I wonder why we never hear about those who nap during church services? I'm disappointed once again to see how judgemental "Christians" have become toward others whose needs are not a carbon copy of their own. My DH has the most severe ADD I've ever seen and has coping skills to keep focused that others don't understand. He has become pretty much a recluse rather than deal with the constant negativism from those who respond to every difference in others by being judgemental. Sad.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

godsbellybutton said:


> If it helps you to concentrate, I recant. I just get so tired of people thinking of church as a geographical location rater that a spiritual destination. Now I'll step down from the pulpit.


I hope that this doesn't come across as rude....it isn't meant to. I want to say that up front...

I find it humbling to get a glimpse into someone taking a step forward on their spiritual journey. It is rare and precious. I've just been allowed that opportunity.


----------



## grammy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

I totally agree with you all. Church is not the time nor place to knit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Coral McRae said:


> Personally I think rather in church, knitting than not in church at all.


I agree. And they wonder why the congregations continue to shrink. Perhaps they can set up stocks in the parking lot, along with containers for tar and feathers so they can correct all the multitudinous offenders that they are watching rather than pay attention to the sermon themselves.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


Amen to that!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would knit in church. Keeping my hands busy keeps my mind from wandering and I can focus more on what's being said.

I knit through all of my in-person college classes and graduated cum laude.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

grammy99 said:


> I totally agree with you all. Church is not the time nor place to knit.


Please don't include me in your "all." Knitting is not nearly as immoral as constantly judging the (legal) activities and behavior of others, in church yet, where "Christians" are supposed to "Judge not lest ye be judged." I couldn't take it any more, so I no longer attend the weekly abuse session known as "church." Think about it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I would knit in church. Keeping my hands busy keeps my mind from wandering and I can focus more on what's being said.
> 
> I knit through all of my in-person college classes and graduated cum laude.


Good for you!! Too many congregations these days live by mob rule rather than loving their neighbors. I'm glad you can be true to yourself.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Some may disagree with me but I personally think it's inappropriate.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I don't knit during church, but I do at the meetings.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

The Lord has done so much for me by giving His life so that I could be redeemed. I truly enjoy every aspect of the church services and don't feel the need for substitute entertainment; and although knitting is one of my true joys, I can wait to enjoy it until I get home.


----------



## knit-bead-read-repeat (Nov 3, 2014)

OK - here I go..."church" is really "the people" not the building and as such...the people should be doing everything they can to love on everyone around them...those in church on Sunday and outside at all other times...everyone has a story and no one should be JUDGING what others around them are doing. I personally worship in church by doing "interpretive signing" to the praise songs which means that my arms and hands are in motion...I am doing this because it is an enhancement to my worship experience and because I am "feeling" the words being sung to the Lord - are you going to tell me I shouldn't be worshiping my Lord in MY way because it isn't your way and you are distracted/offended by it...
I also use my cellphone bible app during the service because it is easier to quickly find scripture; and I doodle in my notebook because that is the way I have concentrated on the speaker since college (I'm now 72) - I have talked to knitters/crocheters in church who tell me they need the busyness of their hands to calm their minds so they can concentrate on the word...if you are so easily distracted by others doing what they can to concentrate on the message then...perhaps you need to find something that will allow you to concentrate on the message...maybe knitting - lol....really people....? How about ending all this judgement and practice love - like Jesus did!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I think that knitting in church is terrible. You should be there to worship God and listen to the sermon.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> I have seen many present your point of view on prior discussions of this issue. Human beings continue to try to force everyone into the same mold, don't they? I wonder why we never hear about those who nap during church services? I'm disappointed once again to see how judgemental "Christians" have become toward others whose needs are not a carbon copy of their own. My DH has the most severe ADD I've ever seen and has coping skills to keep focused that others don't understand. He has become pretty much a recluse rather than deal with the constant negativism from those who respond to every difference in others by being judgemental. Sad.


Very Sad! What people are not getting is that it helps them pay attention. There are many uncontrollable things that humans do that can distract in church ...clearing throats, coughing, sneezing,changing position, looking around, yawning, shuffling feet, baby's talking, children downstairs etc, etc. Take all those distractors out and put them in front of a Tv and there would be no one in church. Plus, there are outside cars going down the street, sirens etc, etc. If you, are totalling into giving the day to the Lord, you would not notice what others are doing. If something comes to your attention,let it pass. Just refocus. Work on Own focusing, that is where the problem is. Judging is too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> My husband is also a minister and he has no problem with knitting during church. I would love to be able to do this, but have been judged by far too many good Christians to do it again. They have apparently forgotten Matt 7. So sad, yet they never seem to judge the sleepers, the doodlers or the phone checkers! How is that?


My uncle was a minister who was known as a "screaming liberal" back in his time because he wasn't constantly condemning everyone over petty, inconsequential things that congregations these days seem to think is their duty to endlessly judge. I agree that is is so sad. It's also destructive both to individuals and to the church. Somehow folks don't seem to be getting the messages that Jesus taught regarding how to treat our fellow human beings. I wish you well.


----------



## Pat E (Dec 14, 2015)

Sunday is the Lord's Day. Be respectful.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

When I attend church, I try to get into a place of inner peace (maybe some of you know what I mean.) The clicking of the needles would definitely distract me if I sat near the knitter. 

To me, knitting in church is neither appropriate nor inappropriate, but I do believe that we should all be considerate of everyone else there. Parents with crying children usually take them out, and no one should create constant noise that disrupts the atmosphere. 

These are my own personal opinions, which I am not trying to impose on anyone else.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Fail to see how prayer shawl knitting makes it any more acceptable than, say, sock knitting !


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> My mom always said, "never start a project on Sunday because it will never come out right or you will never finish it"!


 Knitting in church I would think is disrespectful.
As for not starting a project on Sunday for me is an "old wife's tale."
Another "old wife's tale" below.
I had heard you never start anything on Friday. 
I knew an older lady back in the 60's that would never start anything on Friday. She would always start on Thur. if she wanted to go somewhere or do something and finish it later on. Even if they were going somewhere, never start the trip on Fri.
I never did believe in it and it didn't seem to matter what day I would start on something.
This is just how I feel. I know many others won't feel this way.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

doriso said:


> When I attend church, I try to get into a place of inner peace (maybe some of you know what I mean.) The clicking of the needles would definitely distract me if I sat near the knitter.
> 
> To me, knitting in church is neither appropriate nor inappropriate, but I do believe that we should all be considerate of everyone else there. Parents with crying children usually take them out, and no one should create constant noise that disrupts the atmosphere.
> 
> These are my own personal opinions, which I am not trying to impose on anyone else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Reading through the many posts I find it odd so many put their 'self' first even in church. 
But I would be okay with it if they sat in the back which would probably cause another stink.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with you completely. The time spent in church belongs to the Lord.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

That's so disrespectful to both God and the pastor.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

You're not old-fashioned, Jenny. Knitting in church IS rude.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


I have to agree. One place you don't knit is in church. Full attention to the service should be give. If the knitting is more important, stay home.


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

I knit through classes in college. I choose simple repetitive patterns and keeping my hands busy keeps my mind from wandering. I am able to focus much better. And I have never found that knitting needles make noise?? the distraction for me with a nearby knitter would be trying to figure out what she/he was making or what the stitch pattern is.

I am not religious and don't go to church any longer but I would put money on it that people check their cell phones and children use their hand held games in church. That would definitely distract me.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I feel knitting in church is disrespectful and could also be distracting to other worshipers.
I also feel that it's disrespectful to refer to our Lord as the Big Guy. It doesn't sound nice at all.


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

I knit through classes in college. I choose simple repetitive patterns and keeping my hands busy keeps my mind from wandering. I am able to focus much better. And I have never found that knitting needles make noise?? the distraction for me with a nearby knitter would be trying to figure out what she/he was making or what the stitch pattern is.

I am not religious and don't go to church any longer but I would put money on it that people check their cell phones and children use their hand held games in church. That would definitely distract me.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with you completely.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


That is so wrong.. Sacrilegious.. She should have stayed home and watched Church on TV


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Frances14 said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I think it is rather rude.
> 
> Jenny x


 :thumbup:


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> If she isn't disturbing anyone, who cares? We all pray differently. Perhaps her knitting was for charity, in which case what better place to knit than in the Lord's home? In any case, she showed up. I highly doubt God cares if her fingers are manipulating stitches or a prayer/hymn book. It's between the knitter and the Big Guy - no one else.


I feel that knitting in church is disrespectful, but I find it even more disrespectful to refer to our Lord as "the Big Guy." It doesn't sound nice at all.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I think it is inappropriate. God deserves our full attention.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

vicki5 said:


> I agree with you completely.[/quot
> 
> Please ignore my first message. Responded to wrong one and can't seem to delete it.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Possibly could be for this topic (or not) just saying ....
a Christian lady responded to a question she had been asked about watching a particular film and some tv series - would she watch it/them.
Her kindly and non-judgmental response was: I always ask myself in such instances if Jesus came and sat next to me would I be happy to be found watching it/them.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

sdftrace said:


> Possibly could be for this topic (or not) just saying ....
> a Christian lady responded to a question she had been asked about watching a particular film and some tv series - would she watch it/them.
> Her kindly and non-judgmental response was: I always ask myself in such instances if Jesus came and sat next to me would I be happy to be found watching it/them.


That is a very important question to ask ourselves, and I will surely remember it. Thank you.


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

I am a person who can do more than one thing at a time. I watch TV and knit, I read and knit and watch TV. I have taking my knitting to boring church meetings. I pray and knit at home. I think it is up to each individual.I it is what you feel comfortable with, I have thought of it before but just haven't done it in church only at meetings.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> I see nothing at all wrong with knitting in church. You can knit and listen at the same time. What's rude about that?
> 
> I just went to a music festival and knitted the whole time it was going on. I could listen to the wonderful music, look up at the musicians on stage if I thought something interesting was happening and didn't think I was being rude at all.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can compare a music festival to Church


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

I have music festivals in church and I also have taken my knitting, when the music gets my attention then I pay more attention. It definitely would be a piece I would not have to concentrate on.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

For some, knitting seems to have almost become an obsession that they cannot put aside for even a couple of hours.
Pretty soon someone will have to start a group called Knitters Anonymous. lol


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

For adults, I think it is not a necessary activity. However, if the person needs something to do to keep still for the length of time. I am all for it. I would rather they be in church hearing the WORD surrounded by other believers, than home alone. Sometimes a person goes to church for the sanctuary more than the message.

I have sat up in the back of the balcony and crocheted when I was not feeling well (blood pressure, not something contagious) and my husband was at work.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

vicki5 said:


> I feel that knitting in church is disrespectful, but I find it even more disrespectful to refer to our Lord as "the Big Guy." It doesn't sound nice at all.


While helping other Marines in Vietnam dodge bullets and bringing out the fallen Marines, my DH always called on " Big Ernie" for help. I doubt the Lord did not listen because He had a nick name. Some carry their faith in different ways, no disrespect intended.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish these comments had a"like "button. So many to answer


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

I think it's disrespectful and inappropriate. You go to church to worship the Lord. The knitting can wait. I also think it is not for us to judge. She will answer to God when the time comes.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kadoonya said:


> If the Lord didn't want us to knit and crochet he wouldn't have given us yarn. I think folks should stop judging others. As long as no one is hurt, what does it matter?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


Agree completely.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Not siding with anyone here but ... can I hear an Aaaaaaaamen? LOL


----------



## Lynn Siloy (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, I do knit in church. I talked to my pastor and she thought it was a great idea. However, I only knit prayer shawls.


----------



## Lynn Siloy (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, I do knit in church. I talked to my pastor and she thought it was a great idea. However, I only knit prayer shawls.


----------



## Lynn Siloy (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, I do knit in church. I talked to my pastor and she thought it was a great idea. However, I only knit prayer shawls.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

AMEN


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

vicki5 said:


> I feel that knitting in church is disrespectful, but I find it even more disrespectful to refer to our Lord as "the Big Guy." It doesn't sound nice at all.


Have you ever read "The Shack"? Incredibly excellent read. I describe it as "The Santa Clause" of Christianity.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Pollard said:


> Very, very inappropriate, inconsiderate, and disrespectful...what next ?


I've been in church when my SIL took out a mirror and reapplied her lipstick! Now THAT'S disrespectful...


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I used to knit in church all the time. The reason being I came as a guest and I could listen but it was not my religion. I am Jewish and my friend and now husband was Christian.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

onieh said:


> How about people on their smart phones?


Another inconsideration by people! There is a time and a place for things!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well said.


KanFan said:


> This is one of the reasons I don't go to church. Everyone is making a judgement about what someone else is doing! Where is it written Thou Shalt Not Knit in Church?


----------



## lucylee clown (Mar 18, 2012)

My first reaction was, don't judge. Maybe, the women has a disorder and needs to knit during the service. We all agree that working with our needles is therepy. I knew a young women that was like that. Maybe the women has a disorder.

Church is a hospital for sinners not a museum for saints.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a very good friend who tats in church... and anywhere else she goes. I assure you she is paying attention in church. She has a thyroid problem that is pretty well controlled, but she is in motion all the time. She is totally NOT being disrespective.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

No knitting in church. If we go to church, god should have our full attention.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, a lifelong member. In my current congregation, there are quite a few knitters, and we knit throughout the service. I find that keeping my hands busy helps me to be more attentive to the speakers. So I think this is perfectly acceptable behavior.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very wrong! WWJD (what would Jesus do?)


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lamewborn (May 25, 2014)

I am an adult with ADHD, if I do not do something with my hands, then I will with my brain. That means that I am NOT paying attention to the sermon. Therefore, I do knit in church. I attend a very small church and sit in the back so as not to bother others. I only work on very simple SS. I visited with my pastor before ever beginning this habit. I get so much more from the sermon by doing this very simple knitting. I think God knows my heart and mind on the matter.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I would knit in church. Keeping my hands busy keeps my mind from wandering and I can focus more on what's being said.
> 
> I knit through all of my in-person college classes and graduated cum laude.


 :thumbup:


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Oshkosh Oma said:


> Very wrong! WWJD (what would Jesus do?)


Probably ask, whatcha knittin'?


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Frances14 said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I think it is rather rude.
> 
> Jenny x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I just heard that knitting was banned during the opera sometime in the 1880s! Not sure which venue but I laughed!!! I would not knit in church and it really bothers me when parents let (encourage) their children use those dratted electronic devices. At least give them a BOOK!!!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I also think it is not the place.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

zbangel said:


> Probably ask, whatcha knittin'?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have knitted in my Church but only during special programs when I have to wait for them to begin. Every Christmas my Church choir performs The Messiah with an orchestra & other professional soloists. I knit while I'm listening to the music. I don't knit during our regular Church services though.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Monica B said:


> Going to the White House once in a life time cannot be compared to going to the same pew, week after week. If it was the first time to that church, you probably wouldn't take knitting because there are so many things to learn.
> 
> Having said that, I haven't taken knitting to church, just didn't agree with comparison


Well my lady, you missed the point.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> kristinacavaz said:
> 
> 
> > So? People used to knit through everything- it's not like using a cellphone, it's almost a Zen thing- that people do while listening."
> ...


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I often take my knitting to church and knit until the meeting starts but always put it away at that time. I think it's disrespectful to knit during the service.
bbl


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

If I do not knit during the service, I start shaking which results in my leaving the service for a few minutes so I can stop shaking. When I knit, I do not shake so I knit on something simple such as the SS. I have found that I actually concentrate better when knitting and remember more of the sermon. I do not knit during the service to accomplish getting a row finished rather to enjoy the sermon. Personally, I believe God wants my devotion and attention whenever I am awake not just an hour on Sundays. Persons reading this may or may not believe it, and that is ok. How does anyone truly know who is hearing the sermon or readings? Watching someone knit and forming a negative opinion while doing so seems to be rather judgemental and would keep one from hearing what God has to say for that one hour.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with those who say knitting during church services is disrespectful and distracting to other people. I don't know how one could concentrate on knitting with all of standing, praying and singing that goes on during the service.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm old fashioned----NO slacks to church, weddings or funerals and no knitting, etc. in church. Perhaps she needed a "twiddle" muff to keep her hands busy. :O)


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> I think we owe the Lord our hour in church on Sunday. The knitting will wait. A former pastor didn't like it when we brought our knitting to meetings and said so, and we didn't anymore.
> When the Lord calls her home, will she say, Wait, I have to finish this row?


I suppose it depends in what you mean by 'meetings'. I knit at AGMs etc. I don't spend the entire time thinking about what is going on - I mean, contemplating and preparing what to say, etc - mostly just listening, and I could always stop a while if I had to think something over. But not in church. I stop everything when I go to church - I'm there to focus on God, not to focus on slip stitches or whether this is a purl or knit stitch - or even to think about what we are having for dinner and whether I remembered to set the table before I left (unless the ghastly thought occurs that I left the iron on, or something like that which is a danger).

So no, I don't think it is appropriate to knit in church. In have 6 days and 22 hours a week to knit. I don't need the 2 hours it takes to be at church.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Lamewborn said:


> I am an adult with ADHD, if I do not do something with my hands, then I will with my brain. That means that I am NOT paying attention to the sermon. Therefore, I do knit in church. I attend a very small church and sit in the back so as not to bother others. I only work on very simple SS. I visited with my pastor before ever beginning this habit. I get so much more from the sermon by doing this very simple knitting. I think God knows my heart and mind on the matter.


There is always to exception to the rule. Thank-you for drawing it to my attention.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit or crochet before church and during Sunday School. But not when the minister is speaking.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

PatchesPatches said:


> Not siding with anyone here but ... can I hear an Aaaaaaaamen? LOL


Aaaaaaaamen


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

In England during the 1914 -18 World War the Archbishop of Canterbury (head of the church) made a special dispensation to allow women to knit for the troops during the sermon. This was discontinued after the Armistice. So, in GB today , I think the answer is still "no" in spite of the conflicts in which we have been subsequently been involved.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Inappropiate.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


I think that the girl who knitted in church doesn't have proper "church manners". It is very rude to do something like this in church. Can't she give her undivided attention to the Lord and the pastor for an hour or so? A lot of people these days don't know how to behave in church; they chew gum, take soft drinks or coffee into the sanctuary, dress immodestly, talk to one another and fiddle around during prayers instead of bowing their head. I must say, the parents are responsible for teaching children how to behave in church. My mother taught me to always behave respectfully in church, and thank God that she did. I think that a lot of the young people these days have never been in church before and hence, don't know how to act. Well, at least they're in church. Now, if they'd only pay attention.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I was born in a Christian family, so, I attended Church my entire life. I never heard twice the same sermon. Never! Sermon not suppose to be a poem recited. From the same Bible verses, a pastor who has the calling, will be able to have different sermons each time.
My personal opinion!


----------



## jWilli (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it is inappropriate to knit in church. It's only 1-2 hours on Sunday morning. Of all the other things we do, we need to take the time, to go to church to worship our Savior.
My mother used to say, a lot of us put God on a shelf, somewhere in our home, and only take Him down when we need something. Sad but true


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> I was born in a Christian family, so, I attended Church my entire life. I never heard twice the same sermon. Never! Sermon not suppose to be a poem recited. From the same Bible verses, a pastor who has the calling, will be able to have different sermons each time.
> My personal opinion!


I agree. I am Catholic, but have attended a couple Christian services and there is something different each and every week and in some cases, a live band on stage. That's what I love about it. It doesn't follow a particular order week to week and it becomes fun and interesting you can't help but pay attention.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


I used to knit in our old church. I WANT to knit in our new church. My problem is that unless my hands are occupied I type the words I hear spoken in my head or by moving my tongue as though it were typing. I break down the words to letters, as when I learned to type many years ago. I can't keep up, and if I forget to hit space bar or capital or misspell, I go back. So I fall behind even worse. If there are numbers visible in the room, I type them over and over. I've done this for years. The worst part of this habit is I have no idea what the sermon was about. The only thing that stops it is mindless knitting or crochet.

Perhaps the young woman you saw knitting has a similar problem.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


Absolute ditto! jberg


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Ghijsmom said:


> I used to knit in our old church. I WANT to knit in our new church. My problem is that unless my hands are occupied I type the words I hear spoken in my head or by moving my tongue as though it were typing. I break down the words to letters, as when I learned to type many years ago. I can't keep up, and if I forget to hit space bar or capital or misspell, I go back. So I fall behind even worse. If there are numbers visible in the room, I type them over and over. I've done this for years. The worst part of this habit is I have no idea what the sermon was about. The only thing that stops it is mindless knitting or crochet.
> 
> Perhaps the young woman you saw knitting has a similar problem.


Do you think that you have an obsessive/compulsive disorder? If knitting helps you pay attention to the sermon, so be it. Have you tried taking sermon notes by hand? Perhaps that would help you.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lucylee clown said:


> My first reaction was, don't judge. Maybe, the women has a disorder and needs to knit during the service. We all agree that working with our needles is therepy. I knew a young women that was like that. Maybe the women has a disorder.
> 
> Church is a hospital for sinners not a museum for saints.


Church, obviously, is no longer a place where people go to worship and love their neighbors. It' a place to go sit on one's high throne judging everyone else who dares to go there instead of listening to the sermon that appears to be desperately needed and minding one's own business. This is why I have discarded organized religion, and after reading this thread, I have no regrets other than that most have lost the true meaning of religion. When one reads this thread with one's heart, mind, and eyes wide open, it is appalling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

craftybetty said:


> I think it's disrespectful and inappropriate. You go to church to worship the Lord. The knitting can wait. I also think it is not for us to judge. She will answer to God when the time comes.


Yet here you are judging.


----------



## mamakiser528 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have to chime in with an opposing view. I knit in church. I have a sleep disorder and if I sit still for that long, I will most likely fall asleep, especially if I have had a poor night of rest. I could stay home on those days but I would miss a lot of church. 
Keeping my hands busy makes me more alert. I don't mean to offend or not give full attention to the sermon. I always knit on a project that is mindless and I look up at the pastor while doing so.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

When I was a small child one of our neighbors was a single dad with two teenage girls (this was over 50 years ago), I went to church with them occassionally, there was a sat service in loma Linda california as I recall, my mother was very liberal minded, we want to Sunday services for our faith. There was a balcony in the church, serveral girls and adult women set there and knitted, it was not to remove the females, it was because they knitted lots of non knitters below. And they knitted for charity, after services the minister would talk to the knitters, praise their work and thank them for doing this work. It made a big impact, I think I was about 7 or so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Church, obviously, is no longer a place where people go to worship and love their neighbors. It' a place to go sit on one's high throne judging everyone else who dares to go there instead of listening to the sermon that appears to be desperately needed and minding one's own business. This is why I have discarded organized religion, and after reading this thread, I have no regrets other than that most have lost the true meaning of religion. When one reads this thread with one's heart, mind, and eyes wide open, it is appalling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think that a church service is the place to be knitting, and it surprises me that I would feel that way. I think not only is the knitter not giving her/his full attention to God and the service, but like the writer, she was looking at the pattern and the knitting....not to question you...but what were you thinking while watching her.

I have a chapel hour at our hospital, for one hour (or more) people come and pray, meditate, think and basically spend that hour with God. I also knit prayer shawls and blankets for the people in our cancer and hospice units. I will sometimes bring that with me, because I think about the people that are getting what I am creating, thank God for the ability to do so, and ask for a blessing on what I am making. There is usually no one else in the chapel, except me....so that I think is an okay place to do that.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Sneyom said:


> Perhaps if they are a very busy person that may be the only free time they have. As long as they are listening to the sermon and joining in with the hymns what's the problem. The devil makes work for idle hands


"What's the problem"...? Are you kidding? A bit disrespectful, don't you think? NO ONE is THAT busy!!!!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I totally agree!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I totally agree!


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I know someone who knits during meetings, worship services, and any gathering. She claims it helps her focus, otherwise she can't sit still. True or not? I don't know? Seems like a convenient excuse to do what she wants, but who am I to judge?


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

It's really interesting to see all the replies about people being rude knitting in church. Whatever gets them to church, looks like you good Christians would just be happy to see them there, not so judgmental about what they do when they get there.

That's the reason I've changed churches and denominations a couple of times in my life: church people telling me how I should live, think, dress, raise my kids, etc. 

I finally found a church that liked me as I was and didn't tell me how I should change my life. My preacher is okay with knitting during his sermon so that's the church I'll stay with.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> Church, obviously, is no longer a place where people go to worship and love their neighbors. It' a place to go sit on one's high throne judging everyone else who dares to go there instead of listening to the sermon that appears to be desperately needed and minding one's own business. This is why I have discarded organized religion, and after reading this thread, I have no regrets other than that most have lost the true meaning of religion. When one reads this thread with one's heart, mind, and eyes wide open, it is appalling.


I no longer attend church either. Something happened. It didn't have anything to do with me, but there were a lot of mean people who hurt someone I was close to. Even the pastor said church is where we often find the meanies. If you go to church, face forward and MYOB.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I just received an e-mail for a estate sale -- this one was for liquidation of a church!! Everything was being sold, down to the hymnals and wall hangings. 

Do you suppose that's one of those churches where everyone is so judgmental that they ran everyone off and the church had to close down? Makes one wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> It's really interesting to see all the replies about people being rude knitting in church. Whatever gets them to church, looks like you good Christians would just be happy to see them there, not so judgmental about what they do when they get there.
> 
> That's the reason I've changed churches and denominations a couple of times in my life: church people telling me how I should live, think, dress, raise my kids, etc.
> 
> I finally found a church that liked me as I was and didn't tell me how I should change my life. My preacher is okay with knitting during his sermon so that's the church I'll stay with.


Well, good for you, isn't that what life is all about these days? I want, what I want, when I want it, and if you don't like it, or let me do as I please, I'll just take my ball and go home!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


Absolutely. How could they knit in a holy place? It's called Worship, not Entertainment, for a reason. 
That's how I feel, now let the cudgeling begin.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

Doesn't matter if the sermon is long or boring, find another church If it is a time issue God gives a 188 hours a week. We should be able to give 1 or 2 back to Him. Not giving your heart & mind to God while in church is a slap in His face.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ohmunner said:


> Well, good for you, isn't that what life is all about these days? I want, what I want, when I want it, and if you don't like it, or let me do as I please, I'll just take my ball and go home!


You seem to be the one that's all flustered because folks don't do everything YOUR way. I didn't know that only you were created in God's image and that everyone else has to conform to your personal rules. Wow, it must be good for you that you're the only one acceptable and right. Where did you get your personal rule book with God's stamp of approval?


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Life is all about me, me, me, me, me!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

If I take my knitting, then others could take their needlework projects, or scrapbooking, looming, watercolors, adult coloring, oil paints. No. Sometimes I play with a rubber band if my hands are fidgety.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Church, obviously, is no longer a place where people go to worship and love their neighbors. It' a place to go sit on one's high throne judging everyone else who dares to go there instead of listening to the sermon that appears to be desperately needed and minding one's own business. This is why I have discarded organized religion, and after reading this thread, I have no regrets other than that most have lost the true meaning of religion. When one reads this thread with one's heart, mind, and eyes wide open, it is appalling.


amen!


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably say, Welcome to church! Glad you're here!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sneyom said:


> Perhaps if they are a very busy person that may be the only free time they have. As long as they are listening to the sermon and joining in with the hymns what's the problem. The devil makes work for idle hands


Not if you are "lifting them up" in worship. (Psalm 132:4) I'd be very afraid if the Lord at Judgment looked at me and said, "What? Could you not watch with me one hour?" like he did to Peter.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Leaflet said:


> I no longer attend church either. Something happened. It didn't have anything to do with me, but there were a lot of mean people who hurt someone I was close to. Even the pastor said church is where we often find the meanies. If you go to church, face forward and MYOB.


And sometimes the pastors are among the meanies.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sneyom said:


> Perhaps God doesn't mind as long as we are there and believe in him. Who knows


You believe that there is one God. Good! Even the demons believe that--and shudder. James 2:19


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

removed the comment after further reflection


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ohmunner said:


> Life is all about me, me, me, me, me!


Yes, I noticed.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

beaulynd said:


> I have found this thread disturbing. Church is a place of worship, prayer and reflection. It is time spent with God. I used to be able to go and sit and listen without needing to keep my hands busy and my mind quiet. Now life has made it so that I need this. It is sad to see so many people judge. The person originally mentioned may need to knit in order to sit quietly. It is also disturbing because it reminded me of times when I was better when I have judged others while at church. Not something that I am proud of.


Look at it this way.....that experience was important for you to have in order for you to learn what you did. It made you a better person in the long run.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> Look at it this way.....that experience was important for you to have in order for you to learn what you did. It made you a better person in the long run.


Thank you Bizzystix.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

beaulynd said:


> Thank you Bizzystix.


You're welcome......even though the bad stuff is unpleasant, it's also important...in making us who we are, in preparing us for life's challenges, in allowing us to appreciate the good.

ETA...besides, nobody's perfect.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I am new to tho I forum, so please excuse me if I have made a mistake, I think your attitude is wonderful, who am I to judge others reasons, if we not use our small gifts in a positive way aren't we just being judgemental, again excuse me, kinda confused why there is so much infighting about personal choices. Thank you for your time

Jan


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

This was sent as a pm, don't know how to remove it


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I don't see that people were being all that judgemental here. No"you're going to Hell for Knitting in church or You're a bad person" Just offering opinions. 
I don't knit in church because I think it is disrespectful. That said, I would not give you a dirty look or confront you if you choose to do so. I don't know what burdens you may be carrying. I don't have to answer for what you do or don't do, only my own actions


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Agreed,bakrmom!


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Just to stir this up more----what about those who play games on their phone during church? And it's not just the kids! I've seen a lot of people texting and watching movies or playing games. To me knitting would be a lot less distracting and at least the knitter can listen while she knits.
bbk


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I would never knit in church, because it's a worship service. I'm Lutheran, so we stand up & sit down a lot, participating in the liturgy. I did knit when I went to the service at my sister's Unitarian church, since that's not a worship service. Lots were knitting there.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I agree whole-heartedly here.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

quirkycrafter said:


> I agree. I am Catholic, but have attended a couple Christian services and there is something different each and every week and in some cases, a live band on stage. That's what I love about it. It doesn't follow a particular order week to week and it becomes fun and interesting you can't help but pay attention.


Now I'm confused. Since when are Catholics not Christians? There are many denominations of Christians. I grew up in a primarily Catholic small town. I don't remember any of my Catholic friends considering themselves to be non-Christian, and as a protestant, I never considered them to be non-Christian either (??). A Christian, by definition, is a follower of the teachings of Jesus Christ. What is your understanding?


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I have a really hard time sitting in church and focusing on the lesson if I don't have something to keep my hands occupied. I solved this problem by bringing a notebook and taking notes during the lesson. It helps me concentrate and I often refer back to my notes when trying to refresh my memory about what was said about a particular topic.


This is a good idea. I don't know why I never thought of it. Our two pastors are both very good, and taking notes on what they've said might help me avoid my virtual typing problem. I think I'll try it over the next few weeks.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

My understanding is Catholics are Christians. Christian churches are either Catholic or Protestant, which includes all non-catholic denominations.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe she was knitting a prayer scarf. At least she wasn't playing on her phone.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MommaCrochet said:


> My understanding is Catholics are Christians. Christian churches are either Catholic or Protestant, which includes all non-catholic denominations.


That has always been my understanding, also, not that we're taking a vote on it ;~). I was just a bit flabbergasted at reading something entirely different.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

One of the students I supervised told me about his church experience. He was about 5 and kept kicking the pew in front of him. When he got home, his father made him read the Bible all day and said all the hours that the Lord gives you and you can't give him one. He said he learned his lesson that day.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

Its all about respect for God and giving him our full attention.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

KPer, above all would bee the first to understand that many patterns can be knit without detracting at all from the knitter's concentration away from the service. And my priest (a women - we are Episcopalians) is a knitter.

Still, I haven't ever knitted during a service. It is just that many people seeing me knit wouldn't understand and it would appear that I was being disrespectful. I wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree. I think it is disrespectful to knit, read, or whatever in church.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Oshkosh Oma wrote:
Very wrong! WWJD (what would Jesus do?)



zbangel said:


> Probably ask, whatcha knittin'?


Ah ha haaaaaaa ... I just about lost a mouthful of tea on that one, Déadra. But you know what, I think you're right!


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## teddy3656 (Nov 20, 2011)

Why one more distraction in church. As I said, there is enough going on in church that cannot be helped. Can we take a few minutes from business and just be still. For Heaven's sake. We live in a world that is so filled with noise ,distraction and disrespect. How wonderful to be able go into a church and have quiet for at least one hour away from craziness . You can always knit in front of TV church. Subject closed


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I think it could be very distracting to a person sitting next to her - surely she could leave her knitting at home for one day a week.


This would be my concern. Yes, I can concentrate better when I'm knitting but I wouldn't want to distract others.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Yes, I noticed.


I'm not exactly sure what you may have meant by your comment. Just to clarify what I meant though... we have become a culture where noting else matters but "me". Rules, manners etc, are meant for everyone else but "me". As I said before, we've become a nation of selfish, self centered people who want what they want when they want it, and the heck with proper behavior as long as "I'm" happily doing what "I" please. Personally, I'm old fashion.... I follow the rules, take others into consideration and have respect for others and what they think. I also have enough respect for my priest to leave my crafts projects at home.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I understand women used to knit in church many years ago, maybe in the 1800's and before. Read that it was their job to keep the family in clothes and mittens. They probably knitted household items too.

When Jesus was on this earth he preached on hillsides. Perhaps people did other things while listening to Him.

I chose not to knit in church. Have not seen anyone knit, crochet, read or play games in church.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I knit everywhere except during church service. I believe God gives us a whole week so can't we give him a few hours on Sunday.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I knitted, started and finished one mitten not a pair, when at one of our meetings, in the Retirement village and at the same time, heard every word that was said, but I don't think I would take my knitting to a church service'


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Debrob22 said:


> I have to disagree with everyone on this. I can concentrate much better if I'm knitting. I also use my church time to knit prayer shawls.


I do not knit in church but if it was necessary to finish a project for church, such as a prayer shawl, I would want to. If our hands are doing Gpd's work --well, do it. others would not understand or want to understand, but should be paying attention to the speaker/reader not me.

I have knitted at church concerts, this makes me happy and my way of worshiping. His house is my house, and my house is His house. Knitting is not my work, but the way I show my love for others.


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Sounds like someone who is able to do two things at once. Makes the most of her time.


----------



## wasgau (Jan 26, 2016)

Beware of multitaskers. Not much substance there.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

mzmom1 said:


> Not if you are "lifting them up" in worship. (Psalm 132:4) I'd be very afraid if the Lord at Judgment looked at me and said, "What? Could you not watch with me one hour?" like he did to Peter.


Oh, your response is perfect. I agree with you completely.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


I agree with you


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

24 pages of comments... no, opinions. We need to agree to disagree and leave it at that. As I see it, nothing is solved, and rudeness returns once again to these pages. I chose not to read all these pages because I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ohmunner said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you may have meant by your comment. Just to clarify what I meant though... we have become a culture where noting else matters but "me". Rules, manners etc, are meant for everyone else but "me". As I said before, we've become a nation of selfish, self centered people who want what they want when they want it, and the heck with proper behavior as long as "I'm" happily doing what "I" please. Personally, I'm old fashion.... I follow the rules, take others into consideration and have respect for others and what they think. I also have enough respect for my priest to leave my crafts projects at home.


To clarify my position, I have never knitted in church nor anywhere outside of my home, by choice. I think it unfair, however, to expect everyone to be the same. That's going from the other person being selfish and self-centered to being that way myself. I'm not in charge of anyone's behavior or choices beyond my own. Anything can be carried to extremes, and I don't think there's anything good to be said for that, but rigid rules can be abusive to others. I guess it would be fair to say I'm more live and let live than not.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I am too busy too knit in church... I have my bible and note book on my lap and take notes... I like to concentrate on the job at hand... Not to mention the times when we stand for various parts of the service...


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

A church minister who was going to baptise a baby asked the parents to sit in the front pew. The mother then completely distracted him from his sermon by breastfeeding the baby.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if anyone knitted in church, but I definitely objected to the man sitting in front of me removing all of the dandruff from his head.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Does it really matter, in the great scheme of things does it really matter. Here she is a good god fearing woman, or she wouldn't be in church doing her thing just quietly knitting. She is not hurting anyone, she is probably a good woman who helps people praising her God. Not one of these people who are, look at me in my finery come to church . Leave her alone and get off her back she is not hurting you.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Until I joined KP I hadn't heard of knitting in public. We don't see it much in the UK.
Most knitters keep to knitting in their own homes, when attending a craft group, maybe when visiting a close relative or friend. Although not at big family get togethers and special occasions. At such occasions we are there to meet and catch up on family news. It isn't easy to mingle, hug etc if one is knitting.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't shake, but everything else you wrote is me. There have been quite a few posts that say the same things.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

&#128534;&#128555;&#128553;


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

conig said:


> 24 pages of comments... no, opinions. We need to agree to disagree and leave it at that. As I see it, nothing is solved, and rudeness returns once again to these pages. I chose not to read all these pages because I'd rather be knitting.


I've read every comment and haven't found any to be rude. Each person clearly has an opinion....a few have changed after reading some of the posts. I haven't seen anyone chastised for their opinion...IMO, that is where the nasty begins. I temper everything I read, as well, with a grain of salt....a lot gets lost when you can't see or hear the person speaking.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

teddy3656 said:


> Why one more distraction in church. As I said, there is enough going on in church that cannot be helped. Can we take a few minutes from business and just be still. For Heaven's sake. We live in a world that is so filled with noise ,distraction and disrespect. How wonderful to be able go into a church and have quiet for at least one hour away from craziness . You can always knit in front of TV church. Subject closed


Since we are still supposed to be living in a democracy, you cannot close the subject, even if your mind is closed to the opinions of others.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

ohmunner said:


> Life is all about me, me, me, me, me!


Not if God looks down and sees that you are knitting for a homeless person or an orphan, while listening to his representative preaching the gospel.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

annacovasa said:


> Putting in another perspective: Let's say, you are invited to the White House. Would you knit in the presence of the President? I don't think so! You would put on the best dress you have, the fanciest shoes, and would be super-respectful. Why some people think God deserves less?


Since when did Obama become God?


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

Lorikeet said:


> Since we are still supposed to be living in a democracy, you cannot close the subject, even if your mind is closed to the opinions of others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Lorikeet said:


> Not if God looks down and sees that you are knitting for a homeless person or an orphan, while listening to his representative preaching the gospel.


So are you saying its ok to knit in church for the homeless or an orphan but not for yourself, family or friends?


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

ohmunner said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you may have meant by your comment. Just to clarify what I meant though... we have become a culture where noting else matters but "me". Rules, manners etc, are meant for everyone else but "me". As I said before, we've become a nation of selfish, self centered people who want what they want when they want it, and the heck with proper behavior as long as "I'm" happily doing what "I" please. Personally, I'm old fashion.... I follow the rules, take others into consideration and have respect for others and what they think. I also have enough respect for my priest to leave my crafts projects at home.


You are only respecting those that agree with you.


----------



## Momofsams (Apr 11, 2016)

Im responding to this topic because I am that girl knitting the gray cabled scarf and it brought sadness to my heart to think of those of you who are sitting in church on Sunday judging me and accusing me of being disrespectful to God and my pastor because I am knitting. I have been knitting and crocheting in church for years and I definitely do not do it to show disrespect to God or my pastor. 
Before I started knitting I spent Sunday's in the constant battle of trying to focus. If you saw me sitting next to you, you would think I was highly engaged in the sermon because I sat quietly with my eyes on the pastor. What you wouldn't see was the craziness going on in my brain. I spent every Sunday trying so hard to focus and often failed miserably. I would start out with my eyes and ears glued to the pastor and then I might notice the person in front of me got a new haircut, or that the baby to the right had the same color eyes as my nephew and whoosh! the train was out of the station, "I wonder if my nephew's gotten over the flu yet. My sister really needs to sleep. I should call her to see if I can help out. I think I can get there tomorrow Maybe I can squeeze in a haircut too. Twenty minutes later the sermon was over and Id heard none of it. More times than not I walked out on Sunday's feeling like the worst Christian in the world until I came across two magazine articles in the same week. One article was in a knitting magazine, and the other in an education magazine. The knitting article talked about radio knitting which described what knitters do when they knit and watch TV. The education article talked about teaching students with attention problems to knit so they could focus better in the classroom. Finding both articles in the same week made me think that God might be trying to tell me something so I decided to try knitting in church. The first Sunday I did it I discovered that if my hands were busy and my eyes were on my knitting, my brain would quiet and focus on the sermon. Since that day Ive spent Sunday mornings sitting in the back row quietly knitting and hearing the sermon.
I have now retired from teaching and work part time for my church. Part of my job involves running Sunday mornings. This means that for 5 hours every Sunday I am responsible for managing all volunteers, watching for and troubleshooting any problems that may arise, running interference for my Pastor throughout the morning, greeting and meeting new people who attend, as well as doing anything else that needs to be done to make the morning run smoothly. My brain runs on overdrive and in a thousand different directions every Sunday, BUT NOT during the 25 min. my pastor is speaking, because when he picks up his bible, I pick up my needles. 
My pastor does not judge my knitting in church, and is actually so supportive of it that knitting in church is listed as one of my tools for spiritual growth on my evaluation. Knitting is a talent that God has given me and I dont believe He is judging me because Im using it to focus and learn more about Him, and I would hope moving forward that you wouldnt either.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Momofsams said:


> Im responding to this topic because I am that girl knitting the gray cabled scarf and it brought sadness to my heart to think of those of you who are sitting in church on Sunday judging me and accusing me of being disrespectful to God and my pastor because I am knitting. I have been knitting and crocheting in church for years and I definitely do not do it to show disrespect to God or my pastor.
> Before I started knitting I spent Sunday's in the constant battle of trying to focus. If you saw me sitting next to you, you would think I was highly engaged in the sermon because I sat quietly with my eyes on the pastor. What you wouldn't see was the craziness going on in my brain. I spent every Sunday trying so hard to focus and often failed miserably. I would start out with my eyes and ears glued to the pastor and then I might notice the person in front of me got a new haircut, or that the baby to the right had the same color eyes as my nephew and whoosh! the train was out of the station, "I wonder if my nephew's gotten over the flu yet. My sister really needs to sleep. I should call her to see if I can help out. I think I can get there tomorrow Maybe I can squeeze in a haircut too. Twenty minutes later the sermon was over and Id heard none of it. More times than not I walked out on Sunday's feeling like the worst Christian in the world until I came across two magazine articles in the same week. One article was in a knitting magazine, and the other in an education magazine. The knitting article talked about radio knitting which described what knitters do when they knit and watch TV. The education article talked about teaching students with attention problems to knit so they could focus better in the classroom. Finding both articles in the same week made me think that God might be trying to tell me something so I decided to try knitting in church. The first Sunday I did it I discovered that if my hands were busy and my eyes were on my knitting, my brain would quiet and focus on the sermon. Since that day Ive spent Sunday mornings sitting in the back row quietly knitting and hearing the sermon.
> I have now retired from teaching and work part time for my church. Part of my job involves running Sunday mornings. This means that for 5 hours every Sunday I am responsible for managing all volunteers, watching for and troubleshooting any problems that may arise, running interference for my Pastor throughout the morning, greeting and meeting new people who attend, as well as doing anything else that needs to be done to make the morning run smoothly. My brain runs on overdrive and in a thousand different directions every Sunday, BUT NOT during the 25 min. my pastor is speaking, because when he picks up his bible, I pick up my needles.
> My pastor does not judge my knitting in church, and is actually so supportive of it that knitting in church is listed as one of my tools for spiritual growth on my evaluation. Knitting is a talent that God has given me and I dont believe He is judging me because Im using it to focus and learn more about Him, and I would hope moving forward that you wouldnt either.


I'm glad you didn't give up on finding a way to receive God's word. We all hear it differently and we are all at different locations of our faith journeys.....no two are the same.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> Since when did Obama become God?


 Dear lady, you missed the point. Big time! 
" Putting in another perspective..." means exactly what I said.

"President in the White House " means the highest earthly position in the most important building according human scale. I did not name a person, but a function. Presidents come and go each 4 to 8 years. The institution stays as long as this nation exists!

My point was that if we honor so much a president, who is human, we should more much honor the Almighty God.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Right?!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

When the Lord calls her home, will she say, Wait, I have to finish this row?[/quote]

Umm... Yea maybe I would lol


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

annacovasa said:


> Dear lady, you missed the point. Big time!
> " Putting in another perspective..." means exactly what I said.
> 
> "President in the White House " means the highest earthly position in the most important building according human scale. I did not name a person, but a function. Presidents come and go each 4 to 8 years. The institution stays as long as this nation exists!
> ...


I don't think people would not take knitting to the white house because they honor Obama. I think they wouldn't take it because they are not sure of what is going to be going on. If they knew they would be sitting and listening in a crowd they might. I don't think Obama would care.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Bravo! &#128079;&#127995;. Good post! Welcome to KP


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Erikalynnie said:


> Bravo! 👏🏻. Good post! Welcome to KP


It isn't clear who you're responding to. If you click the "quote reply" button below the post, a copy of the post you're responding to will be pasted into the reply box so everyone knows what or who you're referring to. Just scroll down to the white space and type your post as usual.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

People are not necessariy taking it because they have to finish something. It helps them listen, which is the whole point of going to church. People who are distracted by knitting can learn mindfulness and not focus on their inner thoughts of how rude that person is or I can't believe she brought that to church. Knitting can be very silent. People can learn to focus on keeping their eyes and ears on the speaker and tuning out everything else. It is a skill.


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree with those who think it is inappropriate to knit during a church service. However, I attend many meetings at church and often take my knitting - usually a prayer shawl.


----------



## modbuilder (Aug 4, 2014)

I've also seen women knitting in church. I would not knit in church because your time in church is to listen to God and worship Him. Although when I knit at home I often pray. My daughter was knitting in church and the Pastor came up to her and said "I hope your knitting a prayer shawl".


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> I've read every comment and haven't found any to be rude. Each person clearly has an opinion....a few have changed after reading some of the posts. I haven't seen anyone chastised for their opinion...IMO, that is where the nasty begins. I temper everything I read, as well, with a grain of salt....a lot gets lost when you can't see or hear the person speaking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Momofsams said:


> Im responding to this topic because I am that girl knitting the gray cabled scarf and it brought sadness to my heart to think of those of you who are sitting in church on Sunday judging me and accusing me of being disrespectful to God and my pastor because I am knitting. I have been knitting and crocheting in church for years and I definitely do not do it to show disrespect to God or my pastor.
> Before I started knitting I spent Sunday's in the constant battle of trying to focus. If you saw me sitting next to you, you would think I was highly engaged in the sermon because I sat quietly with my eyes on the pastor. What you wouldn't see was the craziness going on in my brain. I spent every Sunday trying so hard to focus and often failed miserably. I would start out with my eyes and ears glued to the pastor and then I might notice the person in front of me got a new haircut, or that the baby to the right had the same color eyes as my nephew and whoosh! the train was out of the station, "I wonder if my nephew's gotten over the flu yet. My sister really needs to sleep. I should call her to see if I can help out. I think I can get there tomorrow Maybe I can squeeze in a haircut too. Twenty minutes later the sermon was over and Id heard none of it. More times than not I walked out on Sunday's feeling like the worst Christian in the world until I came across two magazine articles in the same week. One article was in a knitting magazine, and the other in an education magazine. The knitting article talked about radio knitting which described what knitters do when they knit and watch TV. The education article talked about teaching students with attention problems to knit so they could focus better in the classroom. Finding both articles in the same week made me think that God might be trying to tell me something so I decided to try knitting in church. The first Sunday I did it I discovered that if my hands were busy and my eyes were on my knitting, my brain would quiet and focus on the sermon. Since that day Ive spent Sunday mornings sitting in the back row quietly knitting and hearing the sermon.
> I have now retired from teaching and work part time for my church. Part of my job involves running Sunday mornings. This means that for 5 hours every Sunday I am responsible for managing all volunteers, watching for and troubleshooting any problems that may arise, running interference for my Pastor throughout the morning, greeting and meeting new people who attend, as well as doing anything else that needs to be done to make the morning run smoothly. My brain runs on overdrive and in a thousand different directions every Sunday, BUT NOT during the 25 min. my pastor is speaking, because when he picks up his bible, I pick up my needles.
> My pastor does not judge my knitting in church, and is actually so supportive of it that knitting in church is listed as one of my tools for spiritual growth on my evaluation. Knitting is a talent that God has given me and I dont believe He is judging me because Im using it to focus and learn more about Him, and I would hope moving forward that you wouldnt either.


Thank you, this is very well said. I think we should all do what works for us and leave our judgemental attitudes and lack of understanding of the needs of others locked in the closet at home. I don't knit in public, not because I'm holier than thou but because I can't focus on two things at once and do justice to either one. Apparently a good number of those who don't knit in church are not focused on the sermon but are focused on those who do knit (read, check their phones, etc.) and judging them negatively for doing so. What's the difference, and what's Christian about that? I guess some just have to feel that they are better than others of us, for whatever reason. I'm delighted that you are in a situation where your needs are being met. I'm so glad you posted.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

AMEN!


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> I don't see that people were being all that judgemental here. No"you're going to Hell for Knitting in church or You're a bad person" Just offering opinions.
> I don't knit in church because I think it is disrespectful. That said, I would not give you a dirty look or confront you if you choose to do so. I don't know what burdens you may be carrying. I don't have to answer for what you do or don't do, only my own actions


I agree! I think it's great that we can offer different views on a subject so that we can all learn and open up out minds, even if it's just a little bit.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

Momofsams said:


> Im responding to this topic because I am that girl knitting the gray cabled scarf and it brought sadness to my heart to think of those of you who are sitting in church on Sunday judging me and accusing me of being disrespectful to God and my pastor because I am knitting. I have been knitting and crocheting in church for years and I definitely do not do it to show disrespect to God or my pastor.
> Before I started knitting I spent Sunday's in the constant battle of trying to focus. If you saw me sitting next to you, you would think I was highly engaged in the sermon because I sat quietly with my eyes on the pastor. What you wouldn't see was the craziness going on in my brain. I spent every Sunday trying so hard to focus and often failed miserably. I would start out with my eyes and ears glued to the pastor and then I might notice the person in front of me got a new haircut, or that the baby to the right had the same color eyes as my nephew and whoosh! the train was out of the station, "I wonder if my nephew's gotten over the flu yet. My sister really needs to sleep. I should call her to see if I can help out. I think I can get there tomorrow Maybe I can squeeze in a haircut too. Twenty minutes later the sermon was over and Id heard none of it. More times than not I walked out on Sunday's feeling like the worst Christian in the world until I came across two magazine articles in the same week. One article was in a knitting magazine, and the other in an education magazine. The knitting article talked about radio knitting which described what knitters do when they knit and watch TV. The education article talked about teaching students with attention problems to knit so they could focus better in the classroom. Finding both articles in the same week made me think that God might be trying to tell me something so I decided to try knitting in church. The first Sunday I did it I discovered that if my hands were busy and my eyes were on my knitting, my brain would quiet and focus on the sermon. Since that day Ive spent Sunday mornings sitting in the back row quietly knitting and hearing the sermon.
> I have now retired from teaching and work part time for my church. Part of my job involves running Sunday mornings. This means that for 5 hours every Sunday I am responsible for managing all volunteers, watching for and troubleshooting any problems that may arise, running interference for my Pastor throughout the morning, greeting and meeting new people who attend, as well as doing anything else that needs to be done to make the morning run smoothly. My brain runs on overdrive and in a thousand different directions every Sunday, BUT NOT during the 25 min. my pastor is speaking, because when he picks up his bible, I pick up my needles.
> My pastor does not judge my knitting in church, and is actually so supportive of it that knitting in church is listed as one of my tools for spiritual growth on my evaluation. Knitting is a talent that God has given me and I dont believe He is judging me because Im using it to focus and learn more about Him, and I would hope moving forward that you wouldnt either.


Keep up the good work and enjoy the sermons as you knit. Cudos to you!


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Just curious, how did the girl who knits the gray cabled scarf in church find out that someone had 'reported' her in a post on this forum?


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

I fully agree with you Ohmunner.If you are conservative you are "out of touch" I intend to stay that way in matters that are important.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

It is extremely disrespectful to the pastor as well as to our Lord. What goes around comes right back around. I don't know how but she will one day regret having been so disrespectful to both!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I have ADHD and find my mind will wander on some small point in the sermon then I will come back to the current time and place and have no idea of where I am in the sermon. I use my knitting to keep my mind distracted enough to stay on track with the sermon. What I also do is on Sunday my knitting is for charity. All of it, not just what I knit in church. I feel this is more in keeping with the "spirit" of the day. A few people have asked politely about my knitting and I have quite openly explained and that has always been the end of it.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> Some may disagree with me but I think it's inappropriate. Your attention should be on the sermon, not your knitting.


There are some people who tend to be able to concentrate more if they are "doing" something. I'm one of those people. I asked my pastor if he objected to my knitting in church and he said No! God doesn't look at what our hands are doing - he looks into our hearts. And he also knows what our "problems" are and is forgiving. If people concentrated on what was being preached from the pulpit they wouldn't even be aware of what others around them are doing.
I've even crocheted in the front row of a concert where the star of the show has commented to everyone in the hall that I'm doing this. The first time it happened, I apologised to him at the end of the show and he said it didn't bother him - he just had a bit of fun at my expense by "exposing" me. We've become firm friends and I never go anywhere without knitting or crochet to do.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

dorothy1947 said:


> It is extremely disrespectful to the pastor as well as to our Lord. What goes around comes right back around. I don't know how but she will one day regret having been so disrespectful to both!


And I don't think a God who is supposed to be all knowing will need your help to judge her, do you?


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

deemail said:


> I'm glad that everyone has an opinion about whether or not to knit in church...but just remember...your opinion rules only you...not anyone else. I know plenty of people who go to church and don't knit or read but who also don't listen or participate.


Yes an a lot of these people are not very Christian and think the almighty needs their help to judge them. I don't think so.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

bakrmom said:


> I don't see that people were being all that judgemental here. No"you're going to Hell for Knitting in church or You're a bad person" Just offering opinions.
> I don't knit in church because I think it is disrespectful. That said, I would not give you a dirty look or confront you if you choose to do so. I don't know what burdens you may be carrying. I don't have to answer for what you do or don't do, only my own actions


I had an aunt (Baptist) who believed you spent a day in hell for every stitch, knitting, sewing, crochet, etc. you took on Sunday. She was an avid crocheter but Never touched her hook on Sunday.


----------



## hh2009yc (Mar 12, 2015)

Some people have health "issues" they cannot set still...so maybe this was her problem and rather than stay home...she chose to go and worship the Lord even if she had to knit to do it. At least she was there...more than some people.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

my first year of college we all tried Churches that were not in our home towns. My first Mass I attended the mother spent the entire mass trying to keep the hat on her 2 yr. olds head (the days when head covering was a Must) My attitude was that God didn't give a hoot if the kids head was covered but would have been happy she was at Mass but would have been happier if the Mom had paid attention to the Priest.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Swig050 said:


> This morning, the girl in front of me knitted through the entire service. It was a grey cabled scarf. I'd never seen that before.


I've done it in church, BUT never during the service! I will do it sometimes before the service. My husband is the piano player, so we have to get there early sometimes.

I agree with the others that it is disrespectful to do it during the service. It's my time with my Lord and plus If I did, I would get the most dirty look from my husband and he would be so upset with me (rightfully so)!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, it would depend on the age of the girl. Was she a pre-teen, teen ager or young adult? Honestly, I've attended some churches where the preachers would actually be so boring that they would put you to sleep! If the pastor is good and can hold my attention, I wouldn't dare knit. If he were as boring as some that I've heard, I'd probably find another church so I would not be compelled to take my knitting with me.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your opinions. I will never give mine again. Knitting dragon had the very best answer to this delima. Sooo sorry, that was my opinion.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> my first year of college we all tried Churches that were not in our home towns. My first Mass I attended the mother spent the entire mass trying to keep the hat on her 2 yr. olds head (the days when head covering was a Must) My attitude was that God didn't give a hoot if the kids head was covered but would have been happy she was at Mass but would have been happier if the Mom had paid attention to the Priest.


LOL that squirmy 2yo was probably me! I hated hats(and gloves, also a must), mom finally gave up and bobbypinned a "chapel cap" to my hair. That was when the Mass was in Latin and lasted "forever"


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

dorothy1947 said:


> It is extremely disrespectful to the pastor as well as to our Lord. What goes around comes right back around. I don't know how but she will one day regret having been so disrespectful to both!


Matthew 7:1-3King James Version (KJV)

7 Judge not, that ye be not judged.

2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.

3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Well, it would depend on the age of the girl. Was she a pre-teen, teen ager or young adult? Honestly, I've attended some churches where the preachers would actually be so boring that they would put you to sleep! If the pastor is good and can hold my attention, I wouldn't dare knit. If he were as boring as some that I've heard, I'd probably find another church so I would not be compelled to take my knitting with me.


According to the post, the girl was two years old.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Monica B said:


> Matthew 7:1-3King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 7 Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> ...


I guess they think these verses are outdated? Or something?


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm with the majority. Church is time to focus on our Savior.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

I don't feel we are being judgemental and self righteous when giving our opinion whether you should knit in church. Its a matter of respect when you are in the house of God that you give the service and the priest/pastor/minister your full attention.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

No. Just no.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I guess they think these verses are outdated? Or something?


No dear Sam, those verses are not outdated, neither these:
"Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. Go near to listen rather than to offer the sacrifice of fools, who do not know that they do wrong."

Ecclesiastes 5, verse 1, New International Version (NIV)


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

dorothy1947 said:


> Thank you all for your opinions. I will never give mine again. Knitting dragon had the very best answer to this delima. Sooo sorry, that was my opinion.


Dear Dorothy,
YOU have the same rights to express your opinions on this Forum, as any other user/ subscriber.
It is not imposing our opinion on other people, it is about mature people talking about a principle.
Please, do not let yourself be upset, feel free anytime to say what ever you want, as long as you/ we are decent.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Monica B said:


> Matthew 7:1-3King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 7 Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> ...


Monica, thank you for the Scripture. Let me add some to it :
"Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. Go near to listen rather than to offer the sacrifice of fools, who do not know that they do wrong."

Ecclesiastes 5, verse 1, New International Version (NIV)

I am not judgemental, I quote the same authority of the Scripture.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> According to the post, the girl was two years old.


If this child was only 2 years old and trying to knit in church, I see nothing wrong with it. A lot of 2 year olds would be crying, yelling, down on the floor crawling under the pews, etc. As long as she was quiet and not distracting, good for her!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

annacovasa said:


> Dear Dorothy,
> YOU have the same rights to express your opinions on this Forum, as any other user/ subscriber.
> It is not imposing our opinion on other people, it is about mature people talking about a principle.
> Please, do not let yourself be upset, feel free anytime to say what ever you want, as long as you/ we are decent.


Words of wisdom.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Words of wisdom.


Thank you, Wendy!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

PatchesPatches said:


> Perhaps she's as bored as his sermons are boring. lol


In this situation she can stay home . Knitting she got 23 hours .


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Maryke said:


> I don't feel we are being judgemental and self righteous when giving our opinion whether you should knit in church. Its a matter of respect when you are in the house of God that you give the service and the priest/pastor/minister your full attention.


Well said!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Monica B said:


> I don't think people would not take knitting to the white house because they honor Obama. I think they wouldn't take it because they are not sure of what is going to be going on. If they knew they would be sitting and listening in a crowd they might. I don't think Obama would care.


Well, if the visitors of the WH would not take the knitting with them ONLY " because they are not sure of what is going to be going on" and not out of respect /honor for the President ( no matter who the president is), those visitors do not deserve the honor of passing over the White House' s threshold.

People can respect a person or not, but they must respect the Presidency, and the White House. These are the symbols of this nation! ( besides of the flag)


----------



## clairest james (Apr 16, 2014)

disrespecful.next will be texing.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think that is rude and maybe she was there just to be seen not for the right reason


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

We have two "twenty somethings" who knit during Sabbath services. At first I thought it disrespectful, but then, as though a voice in my head (or heart) was answering my judgemental thoughts...it occurred to me that we are truly lucky to have them at services, and that the Lord is surely pleased as well.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I think it is very disrespectful. What if everyone started bringing their hobbies or crafts to church? And falling asleep? Seriously? I was raised Catholic. I didn't even fall asleep in church when the Mass was still in Latin. Or the time in 8th grade after a slumber party when I had been awake all night. I was taught that church is about respect. I sat still and with no toys or anything from as far back I can remember. I do not knit at meetings. Knitting is something I enjoy. It relieves stress. But, most times I have to be an adult and not knit. Things may be boring, but, I do by best to pay attention anyway.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

totally agree, its only starting another trend which is not right. Maybe eating in church next?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> If this child was only 2 years old and trying to knit in church, I see nothing wrong with it. A lot of 2 year olds would be crying, yelling, down on the floor crawling under the pews, etc. As long as she was quiet and not distracting, good for her!


From your response, I think we're not talking about the same post. I was referring to the mother who was trying to keep a hat on her daughter rather than listen to what was being said in church :~). I'm not sure which post you were referring to. Sometimes these lengthy threads are hard to keep track of.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

It is my feeling that the Lord must be far happier with those who are spending their time listening and knitting than with those who are spending their time sitting in judgement of the rest of the congregation and checking out what they are doing.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> We have two "twenty somethings" who knit during Sabbath services. At first I thought it disrespectful, but then, as though a voice in my head (or heart) was answering my judgemental thoughts...it occurred to me that we are truly lucky to have them at services, and that the Lord is surely pleased as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Why is an opinion only good if it's something people want to hear, but, if it's in disagreement, then it's considered, by some, to be judgmental? Give me a break!!! Tell us.... WHO'S BEING JUDGMENTAL??????


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> It is my feeling that the Lord must be far happier with those who are spending their time listening and knitting than with those who are spending their time sitting in judgement of the rest of the congregation and checking out what they are doing.


Right! The person who started this should have her fingers taped together. And something must be wrong with me for continuing to read these posts.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> No dear Sam, those verses are not outdated, neither these:
> "Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. Go near to listen rather than to offer the sacrifice of fools, who do not know that they do wrong."
> 
> Ecclesiastes 5, verse 1, New International Version (NIV)


Absolutely correct! "listen" being the operative word. Not knit, or text, or look at your phone, or do any of your craft projects..... "listen"!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> It is my feeling that the Lord must be far happier with those who are spending their time listening and knitting than with those who are spending their time sitting in judgement of the rest of the congregation and checking out what they are doing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I wonder if nosiness and control freaks are curable?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Nope


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ohmunner said:


> Why is an opinion only good if it's something people want to hear, but, if it's in disagreement, then it's considered, by some, to be judgmental? Give me a break!!! Tell us.... WHO'S BEING JUDGMENTAL??????


When people spend their church time watching other people and make critical comments about what they are/are not doing, that's called being judgemental. Add in how these folks often think they have an inside line regarding who God will punish and why (and it isn't them ever), when they say or imply that bad things will happen to others because they knit in church, how is that NOT being judgemental? To say that you don't think anyone should knit in church is fine, that is your opinion. But to drag in all the powers that be to back oneself up with the ultimate authority as if you have an inside track is something else entirely. It could be called guilting, manipulating, intimidating, etc., etc. What it is not is loving, understanding, tolerant, accepting, or Christian IMO.

Knitting is not the only thing people do in church that brings on these extremely negative responses, so my take is that most church congregations and many pastors/ministers/priests have become very exclusive and judgemental, then wonder why people are leaving organized religion in large numbers. Leadership and guidance should be the role, not beating into submission verbally or otherwise. Of course the non-beaters will leave, why wouldn't they? So call it what you will, and deny it all you want. You might also want to do a little research on the shrinking size of churches.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I wonder if nosiness and control freaks are curable?


Ya gotta wanta be cured, just like those who are addicted to other destructive behaviors. I'm quite certain they don't see it that way.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> No dear Sam, those verses are not outdated, neither these:
> "Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. Go near to listen rather than to offer the sacrifice of fools, who do not know that they do wrong."
> 
> Ecclesiastes 5, verse 1, New International Version (NIV)


I find it interesting that you assume your quote applies to me, but not to you. Seriously.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ohmunner said:


> Absolutely correct! "listen" being the operative word. Not knit, or text, or look at your phone, or do any of your craft projects..... "listen"!


Is watching the rest of the congregational called "listening" these days? Who knew?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ohmunner said:


> Absolutely correct! "listen" being the operative word. Not knit, or text, or look at your phone, or do any of your craft projects..... "listen"!


How can you tell if someone is listening? Could they be thinking of what they will have for dinner, a project at work, the clouds outside the church. I really would like to know how you know that the person beside you is listening and not day dreaming.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Ya gotta wanta be cured, just like those who are addicted to other destructive behaviors. I'm quite certain they don't see it that way.


I just get a kick out of people who want to control others. All the time. Why?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Is watching the rest of the congregational called "listening" these days? Who knew?


LOL......


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I find it interesting that you assume your quote applies to me, but not to you. Seriously.


Sam, the Whole Scripture applies to me, applies to those who believe it, and to those who ignore it. Ignoring it, doesn't make it less true.
Let's back track what was said: Monica was quoting Matthew 7:1-3, and you responded her :"I guess they think these verses are outdated? Or something?" To this, I said :"No dear Sam, those verses are not outdated, neither these..." and I quoted Ecclesiastes 5: 1. 
I, ( Anna) can not pick and choose what I like, what it fits to me, I have to accept the Whole Scripture as a whole. The same authority has Matthew, as Ecclesiastes 5:1 has.

Believe me, the Word of God, applies to ME the first. And I love it, respect it, I guide my life based on it. The "guard YOUR steps when you go to the house of God" was a quoting, I was not addressing you (Sam), it is the Word of God, addressing the whole world.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Enough


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> How can you tell if someone is listening? Could they be thinking of what they will have for dinner, a project at work, the clouds outside the church. I really would like to know how you know that the person beside you is listening and not day dreaming.


Funny. I am reminded that once in church during a natural pause in the sermon all was silent. But before the pastor could begin his next sentence, we heard a man snore! He had been asleep. LOL


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

My Mother would not allow any kind of craft on Sunday. She used to say " When you die God will make you undo it with your nose stitch by stitch".


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Heartseas said:


> My Mother would not allow any kind of craft on Sunday. She used to say " When you die God will make you undo it with your nose stitch by stitch".


Says a lot about your mother I think.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

The original OP was just asking for our opinions and that's what most of us gave. It's just my opinion and I have as much right to express my own opinion as the next opinionated person!

If I ever do see anyone knitting in church I will ask them what they're knitting and if we could get together sometime!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

dorothy1947 said:


> It is extremely disrespectful to the pastor as well as to our Lord. What goes around comes right back around. I don't know how but she will one day regret having been so disrespectful to both!


I don't think it is disrespectful. 
Talking in church during the sermon - yes.
Texting on a phone - yes.
I mentioned earlier that there are certain people who need to do something to concentrate - as I always have had to. But I always asked permission. There was only ever one person in all the years I have attended church who objected to me knitting in church and she had the situation explained to her. Then when she left the church carpark she did wheel spins. She also swore like a trooper, smoked and drank excessively so my question was - who was the most disrespectful. If knitting in church annoyed anyone then I would choose to sit up the back and knit. At least we are in church and still covered by the holy spirit, still recharging our batteries spiritually.
There is a scripture in the Bible that says (and I quote): Let him without sin cast the first stone. Judge not for fear you will also be judged.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

pengwensgranny said:


> Until I joined KP I hadn't heard of knitting in public. We don't see it much in the UK.
> Most knitters keep to knitting in their own homes, when attending a craft group, maybe when visiting a close relative or friend. Although not at big family get togethers and special occasions. At such occasions we are there to meet and catch up on family news. It isn't easy to mingle, hug etc if one is knitting.


Here in the UK I take my knitting everywhere with me (not church. I don't attend church), but buses, trains, breaks and lunch at work and in the park. I often see other people knitting in public as well. The "Terrible Knitters of Dent" were rebuked by the pastor for knitting in church
http://www.daelnet.co.uk/features/knitting/history3.htm


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Byrney said:


> Here in the UK I take my knitting everywhere with me (not church. I don't attend church), but buses, trains, breaks and lunch at work and in the park. I often see other people knitting in public as well. The "Terrible Knitters of Dent" were rebuked by the pastor for knitting in church
> http://www.daelnet.co.uk/features/knitting/history3.htm


Thank you for that historical tidbit.
I don't give a fig whether someone knits in church as long as they are not sitting next to me. Maybe there could be pews relegated to knitters.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

A lot has been said on here regarding people who need to be doing something to enable them to 'still their brains' so that they can concentrate on the service etc.
Nothing has been said about the people at the other end of the spectrum who find repetitive movement around them just as disturbing. Some people have the kind of medical condition that continuous movement in their eye line may bring on seizures etc. 
They should be given the same consideration as those who feel the need to knit in church or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

pengwensgranny said:


> A lot has been said on here regarding people who need to be doing something to enable them to 'still their brains' so that they can concentrate on the service etc.
> Nothing has been said about the people at the other end of the spectrum who find repetitive movement around them just as disturbing. Some people have the kind of medical condition that continuous movement in their eye line may bring on seizures etc.
> They should be given the same consideration as those who feel the need to knit in church or anywhere else for that matter.


While it is unfortunate that such a wicked disease exists, we do all have our own crosses to bear....and we must also find a way to bear them. It's not only not someone else's responsibility to accommodate every nuance of what makes me comfortable.....it is rude for me to expect.


----------



## Pauline Stevens (Jul 13, 2015)

That's a no, no!


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Byrney, I found this article on knitting history extremely interesting and appreciate your sharing it. Wow, they must have had lots of patience and stick-to-it-iveness!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

joand'5 said:


> Byrney, I found this article on knitting history extremely interesting and appreciate your sharing it. Wow, they must have had lots of patience and stick-to-it-iveness!


I'm glad you enjoyed reading the article. I love the history of knitting.

I live in the North West of England, reasonably close to Dent, and knit in a very similar way to the "Terrible Knitters" but I use a knitting belt rather than a stick or tuck a straight needle under my arm, and I don't rock backwards and forwards either. I do walk around sometimes while I knit and can answer the door or speak on the phone, but milk a cow - now that's clever!

I'd love to see a demonstration of the way they used to work but I don't think there's anyone left who could show me.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

My maternal granma had a strange way of knitting, but I loved to watch her. Also, my mum taught me to knit before I ever started my first year of school on my third birthday (not kindergarten, but real school)and I still knit with the right hand needle tucked under my arm. I'm from Lancashire.


----------



## Bettye Littlestitches (Jan 4, 2015)

Sneyom said:


> Some of us may be talking to God while we knit. Perhaps knitting is our salvation in a turbulent world. Don't judge until you walk in other peoples shoes


Amen.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

joand'5 said:


> My maternal granma had a strange way of knitting, but I loved to watch her. Also, my mum taught me to knit before I ever started my first year of school on my third birthday (not kindergarten, but real school)and I still knit with the right hand needle tucked under my arm. I'm from Lancashire.


I was born in Yorkshire but live in Lancashire now. I too have been knitting since I was three. My mum would knit most afternoons and I think she taught me so I would stop pestering her about what she was doing.

I remember that knitting was an option in infant school for rainy playtimes. I was never into reading comics so I was always pleased when the knitting was brought out of the cupboard and put on the table.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

dorothy1947 said:


> The original OP was just asking for our opinions and that's what most of us gave. It's just my opinion and I have as much right to express my own opinion as the next opinionated person!
> 
> If I ever do see anyone knitting in church I will ask them what they're knitting and if we could get together sometime!


I would probably do the same thing! 
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

People process information very differently. Some are visual, some are aural and some are kinetic. There are also combinations. If you are a kinetic processor you need to move. I suspect those church knitters are kinetic processors. Hard to grasp if you are not. It's not a matter of judging others. If you live in an aural brain you cannot appreciate a kinetic brain.


----------



## Renee765 (Sep 3, 2015)

WendyMargaret said:


> People process information very differently. Some are visual, some are aural and some are kinetic. There are also combinations. If you are a kinetic processor you need to move. I suspect those church knitters are kinetic processors. Hard to grasp if you are not. It's not a matter of judging others. If you live in an aural brain you cannot appreciate a kinetic brain.


I agree completely. When I was working, I always had to doodle at meetings. If I didn't, my mind would wander and I would have no idea what the discussion was about. I learned to explain this ahead of time to any presenter so they'd understand that seeing me doodle meant I was really focusing on the topic.


----------



## lilytuckerk (Mar 26, 2016)

Perhaps the repetitive hand work actually helps her to focus and concentrate on the sermon.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

In my church (Greek Orthodox), women are just beginning to wear pants (usually only if they're elderly) in church.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Bebekka said:


> In my church (Greek Orthodox), women are just beginning to wear pants (usually only if they're elderly) in church.


I haven't worn a skirt in years but I am considered elderly and would probably be allowed in. LOL.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You would always be welcome...


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Bebekka said:


> You would always be welcome...


Thank you.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You're welcome, and it's true.


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> If she isn't disturbing anyone, who cares? We all pray differently. Perhaps her knitting was for charity, in which case what better place to knit than in the Lord's home? In any case, she showed up. I highly doubt God cares if her fingers are manipulating stitches or a prayer/hymn book. It's between the knitter and the Big Guy - no one else.


I beg to differ. Would you dare to take your knitting to an interview with the President of your country??

Surely God deserves more respect than he does. We are told to reverence God; He is holy. Church should not be an activity, it should be an act of worship.

And what about your influence on other people? "If she does it, then I can do it too."


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

I stand corrected. However the OP was asking for opinions, that was my opinion and only my opinion.


----------



## B5218 (Jan 12, 2014)

A pastor (whose wife knit) told the congregation that if we gave our full attention to prayer, he had no objection to knitting. He said he wasn't prepared to face a bunch of ladies armed with sharp sticks.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Your pastor has a wonderful sense of humor, I think that is how you lead, love and understanding, my mom always said "it is easier to pull a string than push it" old military saying I think


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> During a church service is about the only place I will not knit. I think the Lord deserves an hour of my undivided attention once a week.


Amen!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I also would never knit in church as I think it is inappropriate. I take my knitting everywhere else though.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

attending church should be for comfort that singing and the sermon give....to me, knitting in church is as distasteful as texting or reading or sleeping...if one cannot give their undivided attention to the REAL reason of attending church...then stay home! What is this world coming to--seems like so many (particularly the younger generation) can't sit still and must be entertained every minute. Where is their quiet time! If she is bored, then go outside and knit!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> People process information very differently. Some are visual, some are aural and some are kinetic. There are also combinations. If you are a kinetic processor you need to move. I suspect those church knitters are kinetic processors. Hard to grasp if you are not. It's not a matter of judging others. If you live in an aural brain you cannot appreciate a kinetic brain.


I always need to be doing something or trying to sleep. If I go to a meeting where I can't knit I take pen an paper to write down ideas and doodle. I know I am in control when I can recite back to people what they have discussed. When I was in college (later in life) I would talk to each professor to explain. My law professor loved it. He would give me a subject to "start an argument" to get others in the class involved. Classes were schedule for 90 minutes and sometime we would go 4 hours or more.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> attending church should be for comfort that singing and the sermon give....to me, knitting in church is as distasteful as texting or reading or sleeping...if one cannot give their undivided attention to the REAL reason of attending church...then stay home! What is this world coming to--seems like so many (particularly the younger generation) can't sit still and must be entertained every minute. Where is their quiet time! If she is bored, then go outside and knit!


I have never knitted in church, nor had a problem listening to the sermon. I have also never expected everyone else to be exactly like me, nor do I feel it's necessary for me to judge others for what they need to do to function well. I think you miss the point of what it's like to be ADHD or ADD.....


----------

